# Temp tbt commissions [not open rn]



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

hi this is my shop




I haven't done this for a long time I'm sorry for the impending sloppiness of this thread.​


​
Taking BTB commissions again for a bit. However I've still only got Colors 3D at my disposal so there is a slight limitation in the size of images I can provide which I will explain in the example section. 

First, here is what I'm not very good at:
-Animals
-Furries (b/c of animals)
-Canon characters (don't ask me why)
-Realism (I don't rly see people ask for this but thought I'd get it out there anyway)
-Dynamic poses

I can do pretty much anything else you can give me a reference for. I'm gonna do examples now, then my ~rules~ haha.

Example time!


Spoiler: full bodies



Since I am using Colors I have a limited canvas size, so to get the whole body I have to draw them smaller which sacrifices the amount of detail I can put on the face, so if you want full-body this is what you can generally expect:










































Spoiler: portrait



I was attempting to draw my OCs for references and this style lets me put a lot more detail on the face/hair












Spoiler: busts and headshots



These allow for better facial detail than the full body but slightly less than the 'portrait' lol
























Spoiler: chibis



with villagers:






<an early effort










with Pok?mon:





no villagers, my standard style right now:























Also here's DrewDiddy's Evelyn in my first "chibi" effort, larger than I'd draw them now heh





Spoiler: villagers



I did try some just to give you an idea. Both original villagers though, the shark being mine and the deer belonging to The Hidden Owl. :>










NOTE: Images past a certain width will show up blurry for some reason when I post the photobucket link, so you will have to click on the image and select "download" from photobucket to get the full size!




Ja Rules




~Make me an offer I can't refuse lol pls don't just post asking "how much for this or that". The only thing I had priced was my "standard" chibi for like 100tbt, if that's fair to you.

~I advise that you upload your images to your own hosting sites, as I might move/delete them later and that'll break the link

~Please feel encouraged to mention anything specific you'd like beforehand, and advise me of any changes you might want afterwards (it won't hurt my feelins I promise)

~Post orders here!! You can pm me about other things tho. 

~Pay before or after I accept your request, I'm good with either

~No offers of AC bells please, unless you can make it really worth my while

~No secret word here but if you read all this I appreciate it! 

~No form either because I'm lazy, so just post what you'd like along with references and your offer

*~Autobuy is currently: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
that's the least expensive collectible i want let me live lmao
​

All right that's all I can think of to put here for now. Fire when ready, as nothing in this life makes me quite so happy as drawing different characters.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

My OC Reenhard 






And this OC







They are my loveydovy babies to me c: <3

 c: How dose 450 sounds like to you? if you need more I think I can fix it as well


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> My OC Reenhard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

Zane said:


> Whoa I quoted just as you were editing haha! Those are cool looking OCs, 450 sounds pretty good to me right now x'D Which style were you wanting? (Full body, bust etc)



Fullbody is thats fine? should I say a subject or will it be a suprize? C:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 11, 2014)

I REALLY want a chibi sig from you...

Could I do 250? I will have to pay some later...


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Fullbody is thats fine? should I say a subject or will it be a suprize? C:



Sure~ And if you have any ideas for what you want definitely let me know, otherwise yeah it'll be a surprise xD



The Hidden Owl said:


> I REALLY want a chibi sig from you...
> 
> Could I do 250? I will have to pay some later...



with villagers or le Pok?mons? And that's fine, I know you're hoping to get a slot in hzl's shop as well.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

All I can say, either something romantic or cute c: Ill send you the TBT right now


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 11, 2014)

With villagers please. And thanks for understanding. 



Spoiler: Here's my mayor ref








My eyes are now grey...

And my villager listed in order that I would like in the sig? Doesn't have to be though.
Zucker, Marina, Bruce, Fuschia, Annalise, Mayor Preston, Pancetti, Marshal, Mint, Tia, Roald.

Thank you so much! Your art is perf.


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> All I can say, either something romantic or cute c: Ill send you the TBT right now



Haha all right, noted. ;D Thank you, I received the bells! -^o^- I've got your refs saved, I'll get crackin' asap.



The Hidden Owl said:


> With villagers please. And thanks for understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing, np. c: I'll make note of the order of villagers and save your stuff now. (Do you care if I leave the hat on or off? )

And tysm for the compliment <3


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

Sounds good baby~<3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 11, 2014)

You can do whatever you want with the hat. either way is fine.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

Oo, good luck and have fun!
I only saw this now but w/e I made it to the first posts


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally you opened a shop goodluck!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

I can give an ice-cream swirl for a chibi with my villagers if that's possible  here's my ref





My villagers are: Ankha, Marshal, Jambette, Cyrano, Clay, Fauna, Ruby, Leonardo, Tom and Muffy
lmk if this is an ok offer c:


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> You can do whatever you want with the hat. either way is fine.



all right gotcha~



Sparkanine said:


> Oo, good luck and have fun!
> I only saw this now but w/e I made it to the first posts



aww ty :3 I'm so rusty w/ making shops so hopefully I can keep this up huehue



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally you opened a shop goodluck!



Hahah yep ;D I thank you for your encouragement early on hehe



Zoraluv said:


> I can give an ice-cream swirl for a chibi with my villagers if that's possible  here's my ref
> 
> 
> My villagers are: Ankha, Marshal, Jambette, Cyrano, Clay, Fauna, Ruby, Leonardo, Tom and Muffy
> ...


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 11, 2014)

Jw, would you take a popsicle or cherry as payment?


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Jw, would you take a popsicle or cherry as payment?



Popsicle yes, I want to give away the beach collectibles :3


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

sounds like a plan  I'm bad at when I should send these things haha, should I wait until you start you on it to send it? c:


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> sounds like a plan  I'm bad at when I should send these things haha, should I wait until you start you on it to send it? c:



Sure, that works. :> I'll probably update the first post with order statuses later so you'll know when I start yours hehe


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 11, 2014)

OC thread here. Could draw my two human OCs in chibi form? I could do 100 TBTB each! Thank you~! C:


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> OC thread here. Could draw my two human OCs in chibi form? I could do 100 TBTB each! Thank you~! C:



Yep sure thing :D I remember your OCs hehe Savin your refs now. 

OK gonna update the first post now and close orders while I finish the current ones whoop whoop


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED OUT ON THIS.

/CRIES FOREVER T__________T


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 11, 2014)

Zane said:


> Popsicle yes, I want to give away the beach collectibles :3


Great! I'll send it.


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

*@Reenhard* - 





Spoiler: no bg








Your characters are awesome, I enjoyed them a lot. c: especially the little personality details on their refs, like how Jeanette likes flowers heh
Let me know if I should change anything~!



azukitan said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED OUT ON THIS.
> 
> /CRIES FOREVER T__________T



nooo Azu bb how could this happen ; ;
jk u know i'll always art for you 
i saw you accidentally call MC4Pros by my name huehuehue >:3 lmao



The Hidden Owl said:


> Great! I'll send it.



Got it, thank you!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> nooo Azu bb how could this happen ; ;
> jk u know i'll always art for you
> i saw you accidentally call MC4Pros by my name huehuehue >:3 lmao


Omg ilysm, I can't even begin to explain <3
I only have 52 bells on me (-sob- so poor), so would you accept a popsicle or art trade even?!?

Ahahaha, you saw that? lol, talk about embarassing. My only excuse is that I had Zane on the noggin and couldn't do anything about it xD

P.S. That piece for Reenhard looks amazing! ajfafsj *grabby hands* Can't get enough of your art!


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Reenhard* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*hold my chest and try not get a heart attack* DAMN! SO CUTE! *cruls up* EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! They looks so adoreble in your style! The OC Jeanette belongs to Jeanette here on TBT (MY BABE). Bu thank you so much! it was worth 450! You are very talented! I love it! thank you once more again! <33333333333333333333333


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Omg ilysm, I can't even begin to explain <3
> I only have 52 bells on me (-sob- so poor), so would you accept a popsicle or art trade even?!?
> 
> Ahahaha, you saw that? lol, talk about embarassing. My only excuse is that I had Zane on the noggin and couldn't do anything about it xD
> ...



aw ilu too <3
omg I'd def art trade with you if you're up for it  since any bells you give me I'd just wanna use to bid on your auction x'D
yeah it was funny hahah for second i was like "yeah Azukitan agrees with me" 

and thank you ;u;



Reenhard said:


> *hold my chest and try not get a heart attack* DAMN! SO CUTE! *cruls up* EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! They looks so adoreble in your style! The OC Jeanette belongs to Jeanette here on TBT (MY BABE). Bu thank you so much! it was worth 450! You are very talented! I love it! thank you once more again! <33333333333333333333333



*long exhale of relief* You're welcome, I'm glad you like it!! :D 
And I see, I was wondering why her ref looked different  Both very cute characters either way! Thank you for the compliment, and for commissioning me~! :'3


looks like I got some villager pics in my future, I'll be working on those after meh coffee.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> looks like I got some villager pics in my future, I'll be working on those after meh coffee.


Whoop! Can't wait!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> aw ilu too <3
> omg I'd def art trade with you if you're up for it  since any bells you give me I'd just wanna use to bid on your auction x'D
> yeah it was funny hahah for second i was like "yeah Azukitan agrees with me"
> 
> and thank you ;u;



Eeee, I'm on cloud 9 rn. *does a happy dance* Can't believe I get to art trade with you; this is definitely one of the high points of my day. Thank you, Zaney-poo! ILU <3

For my request, I would really love some art of my guinea piggles: [x] You have total artistic freedom on their clothes and the style you want to draw them in. I'm 100000% sure I'll love whatever you come up with, so go crazy and have fun, haha.

Now, what shall I draw for youuu~? ;D


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Whoop! Can't wait!







here you go~ It looks blurry here so you'll have to click it and download the full size from the photobucket. Please advise me of any changes you might want!
Roald's eyes are a bit spooky lol I was gonna save a version without the whites to see how it looked but i forgot



azukitan said:


> Eeee, I'm on cloud 9 rn. *does a happy dance* Can't believe I get to art trade with you; this is definitely one of the high points of my day. Thank you, Zaney-poo! ILU <3
> 
> For my request, I would really love some art of my guinea piggles: [x] You have total artistic freedom on their clothes and the style you want to draw them in. I'm 100000% sure I'll love whatever you come up with, so go crazy and have fun, haha.
> 
> Now, what shall I draw for youuu~? ;D



whaaat omigosh are you kiddin I'm getting the better deal here, your art is the cutest ;v;
and those guinea pigs are super adorable wowowow I'll try my best to do them justice x]

ummMM I'd really love to see a couple of my guys in your style ahaha.. I'll make some more refs for them later if I have time (I really ought to have more anyway heh)


Spoiler: these nerds






it's a wip OTL my redhead is ooc in it also so here's a more ic one



sorry bout the watermark i forgot to re-upload one w/o it D:



his hair is in locs actually but the way I draw them it always looks like box braids lol whoops
any questions/extra details you might need just lmk :O


:'3

*goes to update first post again*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 13, 2014)

Zane said:


> here you go~ It looks blurry here so you'll have to click it and download the full size from the photobucket. Please advise me of any changes you might want!
> Roald's eyes are a bit spooky lol I was gonna save a version without the whites to see how it looked but i forgot


OMG YOU ARE SO AMZAKLAKSLJAFJK

TYSSSSSSSSM!


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

Hardcore lurking for a spot for a chibi. Your art looks fantastic and is really cute!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Zane said:


> whaaat omigosh are you kiddin I'm getting the better deal here, your art is the cutest ;v;
> and those guinea pigs are super adorable wowowow I'll try my best to do them justice x]
> 
> ummMM I'd really love to see a couple of my guys in your style ahaha.. I'll make some more refs for them later if I have time (I really ought to have more anyway heh)
> ...



AW YISS, I'll happily draw them for you! O W O <333
lol, the red-head looks so tsundere when you compare the two images, ahaha. /bricked


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

can't wait to see all dis cute work overflowing the thread omg


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

nuuuu I missed the slots~ Oh well. :<


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG YOU ARE SO AMZAKLAKSLJAFJK
> 
> TYSSSSSSSSM!



 you're welcome, I'm glad you like it! You made it your sig awww ;u;
I still feel like Roald knows all my most terrible secrets lmao



Delphine said:


> Hardcore lurking for a spot for a chibi. Your art looks fantastic and is really cute!



whaaat omg thank you *? ▽ ` ) I hope to be drawing you soon Delphine ch?ri 



azukitan said:


> AW YISS, I'll happily draw them for you! O W O <333
> lol, the red-head looks so tsundere when you compare the two images, ahaha. /bricked



YAYY *flails around excitedly*
and LOL the thing is he basically would be if he was an anime ; w; *rolls into a ditch*



Sparkanine said:


> can't wait to see all dis cute work overflowing the thread omg



hhhhh ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ I feel 10 feet tall



Mayor Leaf said:


> nuuuu I missed the slots~ Oh well. :<



waaa u didn't have to wait to ask me for art D': 

but I was thinking of opening again after I finished Zoraluv's, and now I suppose I definitely will since there appears to be interest huehue but I'm on babysitting duty for the next unknown amount of hours so it might not be done today.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 13, 2014)

OMG! I just saw the pics you were workin' on last night on while I was streaming and I NEED to get a town sig from you at some point! XD


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Yep sure thing :D I remember your OCs hehe Savin your refs now.
> 
> OK gonna update the first post now and close orders while I finish the current ones whoop whoop



I forgot to tell you that you only have to do one of the OCs. o.o Since you didn't start my request, I hope that's okay! :>


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2014)

*@Zoraluv-*



same deal as The Hidden Owl, you'll have to click it and get the full size from photobucket. x)
i forgot how cute muffy is



pengutango said:


> OMG! I just saw the pics you were workin' on last night on while I was streaming and I NEED to get a town sig from you at some point! XD



xD Thanks! although i don't know much longer i'll be offering them, they're literally the hardest things to do.  x_x



MC4pros said:


> I forgot to tell you that you only have to do one of the OCs. o.o Since you didn't start my request, I hope that's okay! :>



Aaa ok, yeah that's fine. I'll do Lydia then 

Gonna update the first post and vm Zoraluv now doo-de-doo I meant to open again at this point but I'm so tired right now I'm not sure I could entertain offers properly hmm problems, problems.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Zoraluv-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between you, hzl, and Yookey, I want like 10000 TBTB for art too bad Im broke


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Oo, I might request when you reopen, peach~
Got an idea huehuehue.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> xD Thanks! although i don't know much longer i'll be offering them, they're literally the hardest things to do.  x_x



Aww~ yeah. I can see why they'd be hard to do. I could totally offer 500 TBT bells for one. Though, I have no idea how much people have been offering in the past... XD Would you accept that if you were open for requests?


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

*@MC4Pros*




here you go c: 



PokeCam420 said:


> Between you, hzl, and Yookey, I want like 10000 TBTB for art too bad Im broke



lol that feel
I'm trying not to let hzl be the death of me but it's a losing battle. 



Sparkanine said:


> Oo, I might request when you reopen, peach~
> Got an idea huehuehue.



oooo what kind of idea >:D 



pengutango said:


> Aww~ yeah. I can see why they'd be hard to do. I could totally offer 500 TBT bells for one. Though, I have no idea how much people have been offering in the past... XD Would you accept that if you were open for requests?



I always think it's gonna be easier than it is just 'cause the animals are tiny ehehe
and yes I believe I could be persuaded with that x'D Since I'm really tempted to get the avatar width expansion thing for the shop lately. 

anyway that's all my last round of requests done so there's no excuse anymore  Opening for a bit, although unless the dam on this headache stops threatening to burst I might not get started on anything today.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2014)

Sooo... could you do a picture of my Mayor and my secondary character? Full body please.



Spoiler: Mayor Preston



P.S., his eyes are now grey 










Spoiler: Lindsay








So, could you make them kinda cutesy together? Idc care about background stuff like that. 
I could pay 350?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2014)

Ooooo I would love to get my OC Full-Body for 300 tbt or more if this is fair? Here are her Refs:



Spoiler















She has sharp eyes, usually either happy-go-lucky or very annoyed with others as she tends to get, she has sky blue eyes and flame red hair that flows lusciously to her feet, please if you can don't add the ribbon she doesn't originally have one xD If I need more detail let me know


----------



## pengutango (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> I always think it's gonna be easier than it is just 'cause the animals are tiny ehehe
> and yes I believe I could be persuaded with that x'D Since I'm really tempted to get the avatar width expansion thing for the shop lately.
> 
> anyway that's all my last round of requests done so there's no excuse anymore  Opening for a bit, although unless the dam on this headache stops threatening to burst I might not get started on anything today.



Cool, sounds good. 

I hope you still have open slots~

I can pay 500 for a town sig with my mayor.

*Villagers: *Peanut, Drago, Wolfgang, Willow, Sly, Zell, Marina, Beau, Hopper, Phoebe

*Mayor ref: * *[x]*

Also, I'd like to add: Would it be possible to have it be festivale themed? Thought it'd be a fun idea. Feel free to play around with the accessory color as they're a few different colors in game, besides pink. 

I also don't care what order they're in either, other than my mayor being in the center.


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 15, 2014)

-Hi there! I'm not positive if slots are still open or not but I'll leave my reference here. ^_^



Spoiler: Reference











Would 350 TBT for a fullbody be enough?


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Sooo... could you do a picture of my Mayor and my secondary character? Full body please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm I wanna say yes since mayors generally aren't too difficult but I'm gonna have to think on it before I bite on 2 characters for 350 

in the meantime here's an update of the previous pic if you need it 






Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo I would love to get my OC Full-Body for 300 tbt or more if this is fair? Here are her Refs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think I can do this one ^^ Is her hair like red-red or orange-red? Because I thought it was blonde tbh. 0.0 I can work with the details you have already but if you ever wanna give more feel free, I don't mind when people get passionate about their characters haha

also u lucky got art from honeyprince ;D can't wait for mine eheh



pengutango said:


> Cool, sounds good.
> 
> I hope you still have open slots~
> 
> ...



Yeah since yours is the only villager pic so far I might take a few more slots this time hahah x3
And that's a sweet idea, I've never drawn festivale stuff before even tho the animals are so cute with the feathers on. ; -; Should they be wearing festivale tanks or their default clothes?



Noodles_ said:


> -Hi there! I'm not positive if slots are still open or not but I'll leave my reference here. ^_^
> 
> Reference in spoiler.
> 
> Would 350 TBT for a fullbody be enough?



oop you posted just as I was about to xD I don't see the spoiler in your post though heh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> Hmm I wanna say yes since mayors generally aren't too difficult but I'm gonna have to think on it before I bite on 2 characters for 350
> 
> in the meantime here's an update of the previous pic if you need it
> 
> ...


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 15, 2014)

Opps! So sorry, I edited it!
And it's okay. If you have too many commissions already, I would be happy to be waitlisted if it's easier for you.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh thanks for the update!

I could pay 500?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Would you be willing to draw fanart not a mayor or a OC?

Edit: Ah that probably counts as canon characters nu D,: 
Hmm okay sorry for taking your time ;w;


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Aw yiss you're open!
Er, this might be a strange request, and since you already drew my OC enough, waould you be interested in drawing my uglee face?
Ill pm pictures if you agree. Will 100 TBT and a popsicle suffice? I can go higher. Im sorry if its not enough.

EDIT: If it seems reasonable, a bust would be fine~


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Her hair is orange-red xD Hmmm I can't think of much more detail lol But if you need more let me know Ah and as for the honeyprince piece, I love it<3<(^_^



Ahh all right, I will make note!
And I love it also hehe



Noodles_ said:


> Opps! So sorry, I edited it!
> And it's okay. If you have too many commissions already, I would be happy to be waitlisted if it's easier for you.



Haha it's cool =) I'm trying to organize the requests right now xD but I believe I can fit yours in. 



The Hidden Owl said:


> Oh thanks for the update!
> 
> I could pay 500?



Np!
and aww sure I'll do it for that. Oh btw, in your previous post did you mean you didn't want a background, or didn't care what the bg was? o:



neko-loverx3 said:


> Would you be willing to draw fanart not a mayor or a OC?
> 
> Edit: Ah that probably counts as canon characters nu D,:
> Hmm okay sorry for taking your time ;w;



Awh D: I _can_ draw fanart, technically, but it never looks very good, I don't know what my mental block is on canon characters ; -;



Sparkanine said:


> Aw yiss you're open!
> Er, this might be a strange request, and since you already drew my OC enough, waould you be interested in drawing my uglee face?
> Ill pm pictures if you agree. Will 100 TBT and a popsicle suffice? I can go higher. Im sorry if its not enough.
> 
> EDIT: If it seems reasonable, a bust would be fine~



lel you beat my post
you want me to draw your cute face? :O It can be done but it won't be realistic just fyi heheh
I'd feel too bad to take your popsicle but u can give me bells if you feel you must lmao

okey better close up requests again now since I also got a couple art trades on the burner, thanks everyone for your interest ;v;
-goes to update first post-


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 15, 2014)

That I dc what the background is. You can do what you want


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Psshhh oh u (///^//)/
Also I reread the rules and it said that an appropriate price would be 200 TBT, unless its a chibi. Just curious, how much would a bust be? And yeah, I don't mind about the realism tbh.
And take it, you must!


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> That I dc what the background is. You can do what you want



Ahh all right, I will make note 



Sparkanine said:


> Psshhh oh u (///^//)/
> Also I reread the rules and it said that an appropriate price would be 200 TBT, unless of a chibi. Just curious, how much would a bust be? And yeah, I don't mind about the realism tbh.
> And take it, you must!



:b
Uhh for a bust idk hahah I did like eleventy billion of them for free so I never did figure out a price. but you don't gotta sweat the bells with me idc ;v;


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

well I'm so sorry ackkk. I don't wanna feel like I'm lowballing ur qt art. I'll send the shiz right now.


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> well I'm so sorry ackkk. I don't wanna feel like I'm lowballing ur qt art. I'll send the shiz right now.



noooo you're not D: i just mean i don't like taking bells from ppl who are like my bruhs, you know? ;v; (lmao how dare you send me your popsicle )


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> noooo you're not D: i just mean i don't like taking bells from ppl who are like my bruhs, you know? ;v; (lmao how dare you send me your popsicle )



You deserve it bruh.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh no, did I miss the open slots? ;A; *cries*


----------



## pengutango (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> Yeah since yours is the only villager pic so far I might take a few more slots this time hahah x3
> And that's a sweet idea, I've never drawn festivale stuff before even tho the animals are so cute with the feathers on. ; -; Should they be wearing festivale tanks or their default clothes?



Haha, whatever floats your boat and as long as you can handle it. Don't overwork yourself. <3 Not everyday someone requests a whole town pic of villagers during Festivale. And to your question, Festivale Tanks please. And OMG!! I know!! The feathers are super cute!  And when should I send you payment?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> 5. Sparkanine - her fine self - paid :3(not started)​



hwat
You make me blush.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Awh okay ): poor izaya left all undrawn- who am I kidding I draw him all the time pfff

No but is there any chance I could pop in and get an oc drawn? Or is it to late?


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@MC4Pros*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADORABLE~! :3 Thank you! <3 Sending TBTB~


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

updated the first post, my ds is charging though so I'm forced to take a break lol



pengutango said:


> Haha, whatever floats your boat and as long as you can handle it. Don't overwork yourself. <3 Not everyday someone requests a whole town pic of villagers during Festivale. And to your question, Festivale Tanks please. And OMG!! I know!! The feathers are super cute!  And when should I send you payment?



Haha it certainly isn't =P And all right I shall make a note of it.~ You can pay me after I finish or any time before I don't really mind
yeah I wish the mayors could get the different colored feathers instead of just the pink one xp



Sparkanine said:


> hwat
> You make me blush.



you make me blush too breh, with ur kind words and such 



Delphine said:


> Oh no, did I miss the open slots? ;A; *cries*



Aaaa yeah there was a surprising turn-out for full-bodies today 0.0 Depending on what you wanted I could make an exception and wait-list you, if you'd like. X3



neko-loverx3 said:


> Awh okay ): poor izaya left all undrawn- who am I kidding I draw him all the time pfff
> 
> No but is there any chance I could pop in and get an oc drawn? Or is it to late?



I guess since you originally posted before I closed I could waitlist you also, if that's all right with you! (Although it'll probs take me a few days to get down to your request.)

edit: this place is full of ninjas i s2g XD



MC4pros said:


> ADORABLE~! :3 Thank you! <3 Sending TBTB~


You're welcome, I'm glad you like it! :3 Thank you for commissioning me!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah, missed slots again  You always open at what's like, 5am, my time ;~;


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Ah, missed slots again  You always open at what's like, 5am, my time ;~;



Oh nooo D: i hate when timezones get in my way ; o; (I was gonna reopen last night but 2 lazy). You'll make it next time, I'm sure of it. X3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> you make me blush too breh, with ur kind words and such


You too breh. You hit me in the honey nut feelios.


----------



## Alvery (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, I was lurking (like a creep) last night c: That's around the afternoon for me, so I'm hoping you open around that time next time :>


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah yeah I would love to be on the wait list~ Thanks so much!!


----------



## pengutango (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> Haha it certainly isn't =P And all right I shall make a note of it.~ You can pay me after I finish or any time before I don't really mind
> yeah I wish the mayors could get the different colored feathers instead of just the pink one xp



Okie dokes. I'll do half now, half when it's completed, so you'll get some bells from me shortly. And yeah, I was really bummed out when I found out that the mayor can only get pink. Laaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmeeeee~ D: ......and I don't really like pink either.... XP


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

WHO GAVE ZANE'S THREAD 4 STARS?! SHOW YOURSELF! D<


----------



## pengutango (Sep 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> WHO GAVE ZANE'S THREAD 4 STARS?! SHOW YOURSELF! D<



I say someone who got mad that they didn't get a slot, but who knows... D: Rated the thread 5, so hopefully it'll go back to five.


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You too breh. You hit me in the honey nut feelios.



BREH



Alvery said:


> Yeah, I was lurking (like a creep) last night c: That's around the afternoon for me, so I'm hoping you open around that time next time :>



lol aww now I feel guilty T T well i'll try to save a spot for you once I'm freed up again, especially if you want me to draw your awesome narwhal <3



neko-loverx3 said:


> Ah yeah I would love to be on the wait list~ Thanks so much!!



sure, what was your request / offer? xD



azukitan said:


> WHO GAVE ZANE'S THREAD 4 STARS?! SHOW YOURSELF! D<



eheheh it was actually at 3 earlier, I don't know what happened xp



pengutango said:


> I say someone who got mad that they didn't get a slot, but who knows... D: Rated the thread 5, so hopefully it'll go back to five.



Awh hopefully that's not what it was, I'd feel bad. XP Although I'm not sure what about my current business practices could rate a three, but if it's something really horrendous I'd rather it be brought to my attention than manifest into a thread rating which doesn't really tell me anything except that someone potentially has a problem with me.
And you were the one who saved me from the 3? :'3 Thank you hehe I wouldn't even mind it, but someone looking at it might get the impression that I'm shady or rude. D:

BUT if the rating was just a comment on my art, well, three outta five ain't bad. ♫

Anywho the first post is once again up-to-date, I thank you all for commissioning me c': I drank a huge cappuccino in the afternoon so there's a chance I might be up late enough to finish The Hidden Owl's pic - basically down to coloring/shading the clothes whoo


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

Haters are just jelly 'cause you're all aces ;)


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

*@The Hidden Owl -*





Spoiler: no bg









here you go c: i'm a bit tired so I can't tell if it's showing up properly (it seems to be) but if not, same drill as last time to get the full size heh Please advise me of any changes you might want!



azukitan said:


> Haters are just jelly 'cause you're all aces ;)



excuse me u are the ace u are the whole deck ∩(︶▽︶)∩


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 16, 2014)

>W<! Your thread is back where it's supposed to be at 5*! <3 Much love, keep up the great work!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> lol aww now I feel guilty T T well i'll try to save a spot for you once I'm freed up again, especially if you want me to draw your awesome narwhal



Don't feel guilty for that ? You were tired, right? It's your shop, you shouldn't be feel obliged to open slots if you don't want to c: Also, that would be great, thank you so much! ^^ And yeah, I was thinking of comissioning you to draw Mukuro  Thank you for saying such nice things about my OC~ :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@The Hidden Owl -*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU ARE BREH

TYSSSSSSSM!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh geez... Thank you so much!

One thing.... Would you mind terribly making Lindsay's top look lacy?  I hope it's not too much to ask... If it's too much work don't worry about it.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> Aaaa yeah there was a surprising turn-out for full-bodies today 0.0 Depending on what you wanted I could make an exception and wait-list you, if you'd like. X3



Aw ;-; I wanted a chibi of my mayor Delphine with Ankha and Lucky but I see you already have tons of orders so I'll wait and lurk for a spot *-* <3


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU ARE BREH
> 
> ...



bruhhh sparkanine look what you've done x'D
That's not too much to ask at all~ Here it is, but I haven't practiced lace very much so lmk if it looks ok. x)







Mayor Leaf said:


> >W<! Your thread is back where it's supposed to be at 5*! <3 Much love, keep up the great work!



; w; thank you <33 hopefully yours gets back where it ought to be too!



Alvery said:


> Don't feel guilty for that ? You were tired, right? It's your shop, you shouldn't be feel obliged to open slots if you don't want to c: Also, that would be great, thank you so much! ^^ And yeah, I was thinking of comissioning you to draw Mukuro  Thank you for saying such nice things about my OC~ :3



Aww tysm ~ And no problem, your characters look really cool ^^ I also enjoyed reading their biographies heh



Delphine said:


> Aw ;-; I wanted a chibi of my mayor Delphine with Ankha and Lucky but I see you already have tons of orders so I'll wait and lurk for a spot *-* <3



Ooo that should be cute :> And all right sure thing.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2014)

TysSSSSSsssSSSsssSsssSSSSSSSSsSSSSSSM!!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> bruhhh sparkanine look what you've done x'D


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 16, 2014)

A year later I reply whoops sorry ;n; 

Uh would you draw a full body for 300tbt?


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

*@Kairi-Kitten*




due to an error on my part there is no background o o if you want one tho I can add one :> I'm also not sure if I made her pants 'puffy' enough, so let me know if you want any changes!



The Hidden Owl said:


> TysSSSSSsssSSSsssSsssSSSSSSSSsSSSSSSM!!



You're welcome! lol
 Thanks for commissioning me again ^_^



Sparkanine said:


> []









neko-loverx3 said:


> A year later I reply whoops sorry ;n;
> 
> Uh would you draw a full body for 300tbt?



No worries  And I could do that depending on how complex the character is x)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

H'omg, she looks so niiiiiiiiiice~! *Q*


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

You're pretty proud that I imprinted brah into you, if I do say so myself, brah.
And woah you get done with these pretty quick. Two full bodies in a day?


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

azukitan said:


> H'omg, she looks so niiiiiiiiiice~! *Q*



Wahhh thank you c': I wish they wouldn't get so small when I exported them but o well 
I did a sketch of your guineas too but now idk if I like it so I might start over huahuehahahooo



Sparkanine said:


> You're pretty proud that I imprinted brah into you, if I do say so myself, brah.
> And woah you get done with these pretty quick. Two full bodies in a day?



It's one of those things that never goes out of style, bruh. Actually I was visiting my brother's town the other day and he had Kid Cat saying 'breh' lol
And alas such swiftness is beyond me; Hidden Owl's drawing was done last night, the post today was a minor revision. :}  Now that I'm at the villager pic I will become like the noble garden snail.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> It's one of those things that never goes out of style, bruh. Actually I was visiting my brother's town the other day and he had Kid Cat saying 'breh' lol



Drift's catchphrase is Brah.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> It's one of those things that never goes out of style, bruh. Actually I was visiting my brother's town the other day and he had Kid Cat saying 'breh' lol
> And alas such swiftness is beyond me; Hidden Owl's drawing was done last night, the post today was a minor revision. :}  Now that I'm at the villager pic I will become like the noble garden snail.


Your brother was raised well, girl.
And even though the original was posted in the bright wee hours, I'm counting it because I'm one of those people that occasionally go "why are you saying 'Saturday' when it is Saturday lel" when it's past 12 AM.
And aw I know you can do it brah!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Kairi-Kitten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HDHHDSAHDKSAJHKJSADH☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆Uwahhhhhhh this is EXACTLY her uwah<3 Thank you so much I LUFFS her<3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> Wahhh thank you c': I wish they wouldn't get so small when I exported them but o well
> I did a sketch of your guineas too but now idk if I like it so I might start over huahuehahahooo



Aww, why does Colors 3D gotta have size limitations? D; Have you considered getting a tablet?

*legasp* YOU'VE ALREADY STARTED ON THEM?! *U* Omigosh, I can imagine the countless ways you'd make 'em look sexy, cute, and handsome! lololol <333 I'll try to have your pic done sometime this week. Got into a car wreck last Friday, so I haven't found much time to draw. Boo-hoo-hoo. So much stuff to do! T___T


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2014)

*@Pengutango*




No one would believe that took me five hours. xD Definitely the best villager pic I've ever done tho, and it was a really fun thing to work on! :D I was gonna save a version without the confetti (and possibly the feathers too idk) but I pushed my DS to its blinking light so any changes you might want I'll have to do tomorrow. cx

Click for full size ofc *throws photobucket in the trash*

Also you can watch me draw it >here< if you wanna



BerryPop said:


> Drift's catchphrase is Brah.



drift sounds p cool 



Sparkanine said:


> Your brother was raised well, girl.
> And even though the original was posted in the bright wee hours, I'm counting it because I'm one of those people that occasionally go "why are you saying 'Saturday' when it is Saturday lel" when it's past 12 AM.
> And aw I know you can do it brah!



lol i do that too, I get confused about days tho. ; ~;
Thanks brah, I'm pulling through with your support. B)



Kairi-Kitten said:


> HDHHDSAHDKSAJHKJSADH☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆Uwahhhhhhh this is EXACTLY her uwah<3 Thank you so much I LUFFS her<3



 Awesome, you're welcome! I'm glad you like it.<3



azukitan said:


> Aww, why does Colors 3D gotta have size limitations? D; Have you considered getting a tablet?
> 
> *legasp* YOU'VE ALREADY STARTED ON THEM?! *U* Omigosh, I can imagine the countless ways you'd make 'em look sexy, cute, and handsome! lololol <333 I'll try to have your pic done sometime this week. Got into a car wreck last Friday, so I haven't found much time to draw. Boo-hoo-hoo. So much stuff to do! T___T



Indeed I have, and I've finally got some money saved up again so I may be buying one soon? however now I'm left on a decision of which tablet I should start with (since I probably shouldn't get the 250$ one right off the bat lol). I also finally found an art program which works on Mac - "Inkscape" - but idk how good it is yet because I still haven't figure out how to use it haha So it's gonna be a long process for me to experience real digital art. ; ;

Don't worry I'm working on it really slowly! xD I figured you'd have lots of other stuff on your plate so no rush. But you got into a car wreck? O_O I hope you didn't get hurt. ;n;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 18, 2014)

DUUUUUUUDE PENGU'S LUCKY

That is sooo good


----------



## Aradai (Sep 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> lol i do that too, I get confused about days tho. ; ~;
> Thanks brah, I'm pulling through with your support. B)


Tht happens all the time and it messes up the act and that means I don't get that "god dammit" reaction from the other person lmao.

And yeah I know you can do it! I would bring a cheer squad but that would be noisy. And holy hell that art piece for Pengu is so cute whyyy.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Pengutango*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! That looks... AMAZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!! 

It came out great and I'm very glad that you had fun doing it! <3 Nah, no need to save ones without the confetti or feathers. I feel like it'd look odd without it. Thanks so much again and will send you the 2nd half of the payment shortly.


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2014)

*@Noodles_*




I wasn't sure about the boots, if they - or anything else - ought to be changed just lmk :> also this is the second time I've screwed up and left out the background so if you want one I can add it. ^^'



The Hidden Owl said:


> DUUUUUUUDE PENGU'S LUCKY
> 
> That is sooo good



thank you! ; w; I'm getting more confident about drawing the villagers. But def only gonna do like maybe one more villager pic? can't be getting too confident.  lol



Sparkanine said:


> Tht happens all the time and it messes up the act and that means I don't get that "god dammit" reaction from the other person lmao.
> 
> And yeah I know you can do it! I would bring a cheer squad but that would be noisy. And holy hell that art piece for Pengu is so cute whyyy.



you're the only cheer squad i need bb 
Now I get to draw you huehuehue I need to stop messing up the sketches psshhh
and thank you cx



pengutango said:


> OMG!!! That looks... AMAZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!
> 
> It came out great and I'm very glad that you had fun doing it! <3 Nah, no need to save ones without the confetti or feathers. I feel like it'd look odd without it. Thanks so much again and will send you the 2nd half of the payment shortly.



xD I guess it would look odd without the feathers, wouldn't it. Thank you for commissioning me! c': (and pointing out the error on peanut ehehehe)


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 18, 2014)

I love it, it's perfect the way it is! Thank you very much. ^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 18, 2014)

I am yo 100th posta!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> you're the only cheer squad i need bb
> Now I get to draw you huehuehue I need to stop messing up the sketches psshhh
> and thank you cx



Zane you're so flirtatious what is this 
and can't wait! first time I'm getting something like this :0


----------



## azukitan (Sep 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> Indeed I have, and I've finally got some money saved up again so I may be buying one soon? however now I'm left on a decision of which tablet I should start with (since I probably shouldn't get the 250$ one right off the bat lol). I also finally found an art program which works on Mac - "Inkscape" - but idk how good it is yet because I still haven't figure out how to use it haha So it's gonna be a long process for me to experience real digital art. ; ;
> 
> Don't worry I'm working on it really slowly! xD I figured you'd have lots of other stuff on your plate so no rush. But you got into a car wreck? O_O I hope you didn't get hurt. ;n;



If you find a good tablet, lemme know! I've been using the same tablet I've had since sophomore year of HS. I'm 23 now, sooooo it's been a while, hahah. Hmm, I don't know any good art programs for Mac since I use PC. I've only ever used Photoshop, SAI, and openCanvas--not sure any of those are compatible with Apple computers? No matter the case, I'm sure you'll be able to nurture your talent no matter what program you use ^__^ <3

Yeah, I'm okay for the most part. No major injuries, but I do have to visit a chiropractor on a daily basis to check up on my back. Other than that, my family currently has to deal with a ton of legal stuff regarding who will pay for the car damages, where it'll be fixed, and so forth. The fault belongs to the guy who rear-ended me, but my attorney is having a difficult time contacting his insurance company. If all goes well, my family won't have to pay for anything and we might even get compensation; worst case scenario, our insurance rates will go up and a large chunk of it will come out of my own pocket ;__;


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

Opening for a bit if anyone's interested, probs only gonna take a couple requests since I still want time to work on my art trade. 



The Hidden Owl said:


> I am yo 100th posta!



ayyy  When I clicked I thought it was Sparkanine since outside the thread it doesn't count my original post I guess. Now idk what to believe. 



Sparkanine said:


> Zane you're so flirtatious what is this
> and can't wait! first time I'm getting something like this :0



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



azukitan said:


> If you find a good tablet, lemme know! I've been using the same tablet I've had since sophomore year of HS. I'm 23 now, sooooo it's been a while, hahah. Hmm, I don't know any good art programs for Mac since I use PC. I've only ever used Photoshop, SAI, and openCanvas--not sure any of those are compatible with Apple computers? No matter the case, I'm sure you'll be able to nurture your talent no matter what program you use ^__^ <3
> 
> Yeah, I'm okay for the most part. No major injuries, but I do have to visit a chiropractor on a daily basis to check up on my back. Other than that, my family currently has to deal with a ton of legal stuff regarding who will pay for the car damages, where it'll be fixed, and so forth. The fault belongs to the guy who rear-ended me, but my attorney is having a difficult time contacting his insurance company. If all goes well, my family won't have to pay for anything and we might even get compensation; worst case scenario, our insurance rates will go up and a large chunk of it will come out of my own pocket ;__;



Woww well I'm glad to hear that tablets have got some longevity haha I'm gonna go for a Wacom I guess since it's the only brand I know of, apparently Intuous is like the be all and end all but I'll probably start with their simple pen & touch model. Was considering Photoshop as well but I'll be spending the next twenty years learning how to use it lmao

Ughh that sucks! I'm glad you weren't majorly injured ; ; How has it been so far? I don't like the thought of you having to shoulder the expenses of such an event D:


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

Yess!!

Hi!  I’d like to request for your art :3

Does 300TBT for a full body sound okay with you? c:




Spoiler: Mukuro










Sorry It's just a pixel  She's a narwhal, by the way  Also, if you're colouring, could you put splotches on her coat, like a actual narwhal? And just to note; her skin is actually white, not normal skin-coloured. Also, for reference, her pigtails are curly, kinda like the chocolate swirls that you put on cakes, if you know what I mean c: Thanks!

If you want, you could refer to some art by the other amazing people on TBT on my thread here.



Though, could you draw her with different clothing?



Spoiler: clothing



Hat:
http://www.shefinds.com/files/Womens-Hats-Juicy-Couture-Newsboy-Cap.jpg

Dress:
http://www.solilor.com/media/catalo...v/e/velvet_plaid_lolita_dress_green-blue1.jpg

Shoes
http://www.westblvd.com/dwds/images/Kitty-13-Grey-Suede-Womens-Designer.jpg


Could you make everything dark grey in colour, and for the hat button and designs on the dress, could you replace them with a skull button and skull/skeleton design respectively? Also, for the hat, the horn should stick through it, like the previous one.





Spoiler: profile



“Ram ‘em, flip ‘em and TAKE A CHUNK OUTTA THEIR GUTS… or is it the other way ‘round?”

Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact)

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

Trivia: She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to!

Alignment: Due to her violent tendencies, she would be somewhat of a wild card, probably even a bit of a bully (understatement), but deep down, she’s just doing what carnivores do: fight, kill, eat, live.

“PUUU! Why do they ALWAYS run away before I kill them!? ”


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> ayyy  When I clicked I thought it was Sparkanine since outside the thread it doesn't count my original post I guess. Now idk what to believe.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


hahahahahhahahahahah yee

and yes omg the wait was worth it ;


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

Finally managed to get a slot


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Yess!!
> 
> Hi!  I?d like to request for your art :3
> 
> ...



Sure, I can do that. ~ That alternate outfit is pretty sweet, it should be a good time to draw. o: Just for reference though, it doesn't have splotches on it - just change the pattern to a skull design? :>



Alvery said:


> Finally managed to get a slot



Yeee I remembered what you said about timezones x'D 



Sparkanine said:


> hahahahahhahahahahah yee
> 
> and yes omg the wait was worth it ;



you can't be #100 because you'll always be #1 ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ
and bawww I'm glad hehe ;w;


----------



## asuka (Sep 20, 2014)

Could I request a standard chibi? ^^; ref sheet is in my sig. for her hair, she'd have the hair in the chibi but without the skull clips, and everything else taken from my in game mayor <3 I'd pay 250 TBT for it, if that's fair ;3;


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> you can't be #100 because you'll always be #1 ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ
> and bawww I'm glad hehe ;w;


psshhh Zane ur no. 1 flirt in my eyes <3
and it's so pretty I might have to change my tumblr avatar again jeez (if you're ok with that ;D)


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

asuka said:


> Could I request a standard chibi? ^^; ref sheet is in my sig. for her hair, she'd have the hair in the chibi but without the skull clips, and everything else taken from my in game mayor <3 I'd pay 250 TBT for it, if that's fair ;3;



Ooo sure, she's cute! So just use the hair from the chibi and the rest is from the mayor, I can do that.~ So you don't mind if I use either the flashy hairpin or crown, or do you have a preference? And that price sounds great. =)



Sparkanine said:


> psshhh Zane ur no. 1 flirt in my eyes <3
> and it's so pretty I might have to change my tumblr avatar again jeez (if you're ok with that ;D)




i cant stop getting ninja'd in here its literally unavoidable
and ty that's all I ever wanted TuT

I'd be hella flattered if you did that :O


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> Sure, I can do that. ~ That alternate outfit is pretty sweet, it should be a good time to draw. o: Just for reference though, it doesn't have splotches on it - just change the pattern to a skull design? :>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeee I remembered what you said about timezones x'D



Yep, no splotches  (it's for a bunch if other characters I'm making ) And that's so sweet of you to do that :3 I can't thank you enough!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> i cant stop getting ninja'd in here its literally unavoidable
> and ty that's all I ever wanted TuT
> 
> I'd be hella flattered if you did that :O



this is the ninja hq, didn't you get the notice? :0

and aw yis I just need to crop it and stuff :3 thanks!


----------



## pengutango (Sep 20, 2014)

Ooh~ I'd like to order another sig pic (if you're still open...), but... I dunno if you'd be up for it. XD

It'd be another themed one - winter~!  I can totally pay 500 TBT bells again for it. If you'd be open to the idea, I can edit this post with my winter mayor ref.


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Yep, no splotches  (it's for a bunch if other characters I'm making ) And that's so sweet of you to do that :3 I can't thank you enough!



All right I'll make note and save your refs. ^^ And no problem hehe x)



Sparkanine said:


> this is the ninja hq, didn't you get the notice? :0
> 
> and aw yis I just need to crop it and stuff :3 thanks!



i guess not wth nobody tells me anything 

bwahh <3



pengutango said:


> Ooh~ I'd like to order another sig pic (if you're still open...), but... I dunno if you'd be up for it. XD
> 
> It'd be another themed one - winter~!  I can totally pay 500 TBT bells again for it. If you'd be open to the idea, I can edit this post with my winter mayor ref.



Oh my gosshhh Pengu xD Yeee let me feed your art addiction ;D Haha. But seriously yeah let me see your wintery ideas ~


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> Woww well I'm glad to hear that tablets have got some longevity haha I'm gonna go for a Wacom I guess since it's the only brand I know of, apparently Intuous is like the be all and end all but I'll probably start with their simple pen & touch model. Was considering Photoshop as well but I'll be spending the next twenty years learning how to use it lmao
> 
> Ughh that sucks! I'm glad you weren't majorly injured ; ; How has it been so far? I don't like the thought of you having to shoulder the expenses of such an event D:



Yosh, Wacom is the best! I would kill for a Wacom Cintiq tablet, but urrrghh... 1k+ is too dang expensive. Oh, don't shy away from Photoshop. I'm sure you'll learn how to handle it like a pro in no time ;D Besides, you already have a firm grasp on the basic components, which is knowing how to use layers and the brush and eraser tools.

Ahh, my situation is pretty much the same. The insurance company might declare my car as a total loss, so I might have to buy a new car with the money they give us. Bleh. Things'll get better soon enough, so I'll try my best not to fret (but it's hard, haha).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, I'll start working on your art trade tomorrowww. I've been too busy level-grinding my FF characters in Curtain Call x'D


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Yosh, Wacom is the best! I would kill for a Wacom Cintiq tablet, but urrrghh... 1k+ is too dang expensive. Oh, don't shy away from Photoshop. I'm sure you'll learn how to handle it like a pro in no time ;D Besides, you already have a firm grasp on the basic components, which is knowing how to use layers and the brush and eraser tools.
> 
> Ahh, my situation is pretty much the same. The insurance company might declare my car as a total loss, so I might have to buy a new car with the money they give us. Bleh. Things'll get better soon enough, so I'll try my best not to fret (but it's hard, haha).
> 
> ...



I forgot about the Cintiq, I guess it's just as well that I did because A THOUSAND DOLLARS HOLY HELL. It looks amazing though. ;v;
Heh, I used PS a couple times in highschool but each time I forgot how to make layers and had to get someone to show me. I should get some books on it or something. 

Aww no :< R.i.p. car. I hope things do start improving soon, I'll cross my fingers for you!

Bahaha I understand  FF can have that effect.

Closing slots now, I'll update the front page with your request Pengu once you edit, since I'm going to bed shortly. ^^


----------



## pengutango (Sep 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> Oh my gosshhh Pengu xD Yeee let me feed your art addiction ;D Haha. But seriously yeah let me see your wintery ideas ~



Haha, I know right?! XD You've seen my full sig rotation, so you know it's crazy. I also loved watching that speed drawing too! 

Anywho~

Here's my winter mayor ref: 






*Villagers: *Peanut, Drago, Wolfgang, Willow, Zell, Sly, Beau, Marina, Hopper, Phoebe (and like the last one, order doesn't matter)

As for ideas, I have a few, but you can play around. Since it's winter, I'd like them to all be wearing winter gear of some sort (hats, earmuffs, scarves, etc)

- A snowball fight

- Decorating the town tree... with humorous results. (I can picture the finished decorated tree coming out great, but the in-progress tree decorating that I think that you'd have more fun with, and is what I'd be asking for if you wanted to do this idea.)

- Building snowmen

PS: Hope you can join another one of my streams in the future, if you happen to have time. Was a pleasure to chat with you more  last time.


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Haha, I know right?! XD You've seen my full sig rotation, so you know it's crazy. I also loved watching that speed drawing too!
> 
> Anywho~
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (Sep 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> Yesss I don't believe I've seen an art collection that could match it yet x'D And aww thanks I'm glad you enjoyed it. ^^
> 
> I'll try the tree-decorating idea first, it sounds fun and hopefully I'll be able to make it work on the portrait canvas. X3
> 
> Ooh yes I'd be interested in seeing more of your streams, if I can catch one.  And I appreciate that, since I consider myself a fairly poor conversationalist ;v; But I enjoyed chatting with you also. I'll edit the first post with your request now and then I'm off to bed.~



Yeah... and I'm only building onto it too. XD I have a bunch of commissions I'm waiting on, which I forgot if you saw that long-ass sticky note I had. It's only recently that I even bothered to keep track, since I'm pretty sure there's a few more that I should add since I STILL haven't heard anything from a few people. Been a few months... 

Whoo!! Yeah, of the 3, that one's my fave. But, all the ideas I think were interesting.  Hopefully, the tree one works out. I will do the same as last time and send you half payment now~

Totally!  If you happen to be on when I stream and you don't see my thread, I could totally message you. And HA! That reminds me, I should go to bed myself... XD

*EDIT TO ADD: *Can't wait to see the speed drawing too, if you feel like including it. :3 They need to add the option of music, but playing my iTunes library works too, as you know. XD


----------



## asuka (Sep 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> Ooo sure, she's cute! So just use the hair from the chibi and the rest is from the mayor, I can do that.~ So you don't mind if I use either the flashy hairpin or crown, or do you have a preference? And that price sounds great. =)



i don't have a preference really, whichever you feel like drawing ^^; I'll send the tbt your way. c:


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey Zane, just letting you know, it's fine with me if you would prefer to draw my character in her usual clothing c:


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Yeah... and I'm only building onto it too. XD I have a bunch of commissions I'm waiting on, which I forgot if you saw that long-ass sticky note I had. It's only recently that I even bothered to keep track, since I'm pretty sure there's a few more that I should add since I STILL haven't heard anything from a few people. Been a few months...
> 
> Whoo!! Yeah, of the 3, that one's my fave. But, all the ideas I think were interesting.  Hopefully, the tree one works out. I will do the same as last time and send you half payment now~
> 
> ...




Wheee got the bells, and yeah I did your giant sticky note xD 
Oh dear. I usually give up when I don't hear from people for a long time regarding arts or trades uvu 

And I can include the speed drawing for sure, no problem ^^ The music option would be soo sweet. if I tried to play music and watch it at the same time my computer would probably die lmao




asuka said:


> i don't have a preference really, whichever you feel like drawing ^^; I'll send the tbt your way. c:



Received, tysm! c: I'll be starting on yours soon.



Alvery said:


> Hey Zane, just letting you know, it's fine with me if you would prefer to draw my character in her usual clothing c:



Actually I was gonna ask you if her alternate outfit still included the black tights. o: I like the clothes a lot, I'm actually putting the finishing touches on your line art right now. (Unless I get crazy and scrap it oooo) But it'd be no trouble to switch the outfits at this point, if you prefer the original one. :3


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

Yep, it still includes the tights c: Nah, I was just saying that, just in case. Anyways, I'll just send the TBT now :3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally forced myself to sit down and draw. I'm sorry the picture doesn't do your characters justice QAQ



Spoiler: x___X












- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Bleh. This version is better.


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Finally forced myself to sit down and draw. I'm sorry the picture doesn't do your characters justice QAQ
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x___X



hhhhhHHHHH how can i even describe what I'm feeling TuT It's so gorgeous I'm gonna dieeee that floWER BOUQUET everything about this is perfect omfg *sobs* thank you so much I love it I love you

gahh I'm so lazy, you put my productivity to shame x'D I hope my take on your qt guineas can look even half as good when I'm finished

edit: LOL you edited while I was still trying to form words, that second version is even more beautiful! The colors on Luc are brighter *u*


@Alvery - All righty, noted ^^ And got the bells, tysm! Yours will be done early tomorrow (if I can get started when I plan to) but I guess you probably won't be on hehe


----------



## azukitan (Sep 22, 2014)

Aaah, glad you like it. I'm sure your art will be a bajillion times better! <333


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

*@Alvery*




looks like the full size might be showing up for once o: Please advise me of any changes you might want!


Spoiler: that pose doesn't make a lot of sense w/o the background but I saved one w/o it anyway









working on asuka's now while awaiting Alvery's input boop boop



azukitan said:


> Aaah, glad you like it. I'm sure your art will be a bajillion times better! <333



Yes I'm looking at it again today with fresh eyes and i'm so happy TuT I need to buy the bigger avatar thing so I can get someone to make an avatar out of it wahhh
lol i could never aim so high but I'll do my best bb


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 22, 2014)

Whats the going rate for a sig with 10 vilagers and a chibi?


----------



## pengutango (Sep 22, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Whats the going rate for a sig with 10 vilagers and a chibi?



I just ordered a 2nd one, so I can tell you what I paid. I paid 500 TBT bells for each one. I do half payments (half now, half when I get the finished ver), but that's just my pref. Most people seem to pay upfront or at the end though. I think I'm the odd one here. XD

Technically, Zane has no actual price for them, but the sig ones, I feel like you kinda need to bribe them, of sorts, to get them to accept it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 22, 2014)

Omg.... PENGU U STOLE MY IDEA.

I was seriously thinking of asking you to do another sig for me except winter themed...

I don't know if you are willing cause you said you would only do like one more...

IF YOU WOULD I WOULD DDDDDDDIIIIIEEEE


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks, ill see if i can get one for 400 lol, need to save my bells


----------



## pengutango (Sep 22, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Thanks, ill see if i can get one for 400 lol, need to save my bells



No prob. I figured I throw a decent amount out there since mine are a bit... dynamic since they're themed sigs. XD I know a few other people ordered sigs from them as well, like The Hidden Owl did, but I dunno how much they paid.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 22, 2014)

pengutango said:


> No prob. I figured I throw a decent amount out there since mine are a bit... dynamic since they're themed sigs. XD I know a few other people ordered sigs from them as well, like The Hidden Owl did, but I dunno how much they paid.



I paid 250 for a paid one, but mine wasn't as dynamically cool as pengu's ^^


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I paid 250 for a paid one, but mine wasn't as dynamically cool as pengu's ^^



You actually gave me a popsicle, which was my auto-buy at the time haha

Two winter villager sigs ooo. I'll have to see how I'm able to do with Pengu's. hopefully well. XP


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 22, 2014)

OOOOhhh.....

I just went to the front page and saw that I offered 250... lol...


----------



## pengutango (Sep 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> You actually gave me a popsicle, which was my auto-buy at the time haha
> 
> Two winter villager sigs ooo. I'll have to see how I'm able to do with Pengu's. hopefully well. XP



Hopefully. <3 Unless some disaster happens, I'm sure it'll come out great.

And thanks The Hidden Owl for mentioning how much you paid for yours.


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

*@asuka*



i think the hair color might be wrong on this. it looked blue before I exported it orz If it's showing up a strange bright teal for you lmk and I'll re-do it, and advise me of any other changes you might want as well ^^



J o s h said:


> Thanks, ill see if i can get one for 400 lol, need to save my bells



i'd have to think about that, since I wasn't rly planning on opening again for awhile once I'm done this last round of requests 



The Hidden Owl said:


> OOOOhhh.....
> 
> I just went to the front page and saw that I offered 250... lol...



Lol yeah you did at first, I think I had literally no bells at the time :B I still got the popsicle haha



pengutango said:


> Hopefully. <3 Unless some disaster happens, I'm sure it'll come out great.
> 
> And thanks The Hidden Owl for mentioning how much you paid for yours.



I'm the disaster, its me   But ty I will push onward with your belief in me c':

Oh yeah and you are the only one who does the half before and half after payment method here, so you are the odd one. ;D


----------



## asuka (Sep 22, 2014)

aaah i love it! her hair color is perfect imo, she's based off of me irl and my hair is actually just about that color now that it's faded heh :3 thank you so much~


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

asuka said:


> aaah i love it! her hair color is perfect imo, she's based off of me irl and my hair is actually just about that color now that it's faded heh :3 thank you so much~



Ohhhh well damn your hair must look pretty cool ; A; 
You're welcome! I'm happy you like it, and thank you for commissioning me. ^o^


----------



## Alvery (Sep 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Alvery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! :3 It looks great!  No changes needed, thank you very much c: It looks really, really awesome! Thank you again!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 29, 2014)

If you do re-open, please let me know.


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2014)

Not opening, but thought I'd post Pengu's finished piece since I'm pretty happy with it and spent a long time on it.~


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

Zane said:


> Not opening, but thought I'd post Pengu's finished piece since I'm pretty happy with it and spent a long time on it.~



WHAT A MASTERPIECE.
IT'S ABSOLUTELY FLAWLESS.
I CAN'T STOP STARING.
O__________O <33333333333


Was that a haiku or what? lol XD


----------



## pengutango (Sep 29, 2014)

Even though I already told you over PM, I just wanted to say again how much I LOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEE~ the piece!! 

<33


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2014)

azukitan said:


> WHAT A MASTERPIECE.
> IT'S ABSOLUTELY FLAWLESS.
> I CAN'T STOP STARING.
> O__________O <33333333333
> ...



x'D you are a great poet as well, it seems! Thank you! And belated thanks for your last PM, I didn't have the words to respond to such kindness. ;v;



pengutango said:


> Even though I already told you over PM, I just wanted to say again how much I LOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEE~ the piece!!
> 
> <33



 haha yes you did tell me but i can never hear it enough ;3 lol but seriously I'm glad you love it!!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

You need to make a RL shop ASAP and sell ACNL greeting cards. You'd make a fortune :U

D'aww, no amount of sweet words could ever express how much ILU <333


----------



## Alvery (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that looks amazing! (☆_☆) You must be very proud of it :3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Zane said:


> Not opening, but thought I'd post Pengu's finished piece since I'm pretty happy with it and spent a long time on it.~



Wow that turned out amazing! Wonderful job!!


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> You need to make a RL shop ASAP and sell ACNL greeting cards. You'd make a fortune :U
> 
> D'aww, no amount of sweet words could ever express how much ILU <333



Hahah omg that's a neat idea. :0 But then I'd have to spend my fortune in a legal battle with Nintendo 

ilu too aww TuT I wish I had your way with words tho ahah



Alvery said:


> Oh my gosh, that looks amazing! (☆_☆) You must be very proud of it :3



Aw tysm! c': And yeah I am a little bit :X Haha. A rare occurrence. 



neko-loverx3 said:


> Wow that turned out amazing! Wonderful job!!



Thank you! :D Btw I never got a ref from you so that's why I haven't done yours, I didn't forget I just assumed you changed your mind cx


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 30, 2014)

OMGERSH ZANE U ARE BAE

I NEED ONE


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ah I never gave you a reference?? D: 
I'm such a slacker I'm so sorry!! 
If you're still willing I'll send it right over but I understand if you're closed and don't want to accept ;w;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruh.... Idk if u could, but could you change Tia to Wolfgang? :3


----------



## Zane (Oct 6, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Bruh.... Idk if u could, but could you change Tia to Wolfgang? :3



awh poor Tia lost her spot 



click to download full size as always. I also took the opportunity to make Roald less scary looking.



The Hidden Owl said:


> OMGERSH ZANE U ARE BAE
> 
> I NEED ONE



And belated thanks for this :} I wish I could say that was my standard result from my attempts at larger pics. haha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 6, 2014)

Aww thank you! She is staying for a while, but I need to let her go...


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Opening for a bit, since I'm having difficulty focusing on drawing lately and need some new stuff to do. However because of this there's a chance I might take longer than normal to finish any requests. 
For no reason here's an Annalise I doodled:


----------



## Alvery (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh wow, the moment I loaded the museum, you open slots XD How about 250TBT for a full body?



Spoiler: could you draw this guy?












The colour of his hair is black, but his ponytail is the the colour of this animal's beak, with the start of the ponytail being black, and the end being white.

Also, his skin and eyes are the same colour as Mukuro  So you might want to look below for Mukuro’s ref :3

Refs for his clothing :3





Spoiler: refs


















Ignore the jacket the guy in the refs is holding  Though, could you replace the thingy in the middle of the ribbon with a skull? 

Also, could you make the frills on his sleeves extra puffy? They're supposed to represent his wings c:





Oh, and here's his bio c:





Spoiler: Swarovski









Name: Cygni Swarovski

Species: Black Swan

Height: 175 cm



Likes: Peace and quiet, dancing, reading, polishing his doll collection (a small army of matryoshkas), Yaeha (since he’s the smallest troublemaker of this bunch), waterweed-flavoured frozen yoghurt, Mukuro (he likes kids).



Dislikes: Having to clean up after Skel’s messes, Having to clean up after Mukuro’s messes, Pandas, being mistaken for a girl, Mukuro getting dismembered, algae.



Brief overview: Skel’s butler nanny swan familiar because he lost a bet, but the two of them go way back so it isn’t much of a problem. A very pretty boy, often mistaken for a girl, gets pissed off when it happens. Used to be an uptight, violent, snobbish dweeb. Now he’s just an uptight dweeb who’s pretty much the team mom of this whole pack of idiots. Acts like an overly concerned mother to Mukuro.



Backstory: He came from a family of aristocrats who were eagerly anticipating the birth of their new baby daughter… only it turned out to be a boy. His parents still raised him as a boy, but since they had really, really wanted a daughter, they ended up subconsciously bringing him up as they would a girl, by buying him dolls, giving him ballet lessons, giving in to his temper tantrums etc, and as such he ended up being a rich spoiled brat who was thoroughly bored by and sick of the life of an aristocrat and his parents buying him dresses. As such, when he reached near-adulthood, he ran away from home to join the monochromatic animals mafia/criminal underworld. After having picked up some form of martial arts and actually becoming rather good at it, his ego grew three times too large and he ended up picking fights with just about anybody.



As expected, he ended up challenging someone waaay beyond his ability, and got his ass handed to him (aka nearly gutted, both legs broken, wings nearly shredded), and was forced to retreat, flying away with his tail between his legs, certain that he was going to die. Fortunately, he crash-landed near Skel’s clinic, and since the doctor witch hadn’t gone completely off the rails yet, he took the swan in and fixed him up. Now, since he owed Skel quite a bit (and also needed to lie low for a while), he ended up living with the doctor witch as his friend/pet for quite some time. Over those years, having had to put up and assist with Skel’s increasing crazy and general lack of common sense and people skills, he’s mellowed out and became the genuinely nice, if not rather uptight bird he is today. 



At some point in time, he ends up saying “For all of your quirkiness, you really can bring people back from the brink of death, huh,” which prompts Skel’s epiphany and instils the idea that HOLY **** IMMA SHINIGAMI WHY DIDN’T I SEE THIS EARLIER, leading to him dashing off to get his cloak, scythe, skull mask and to put up ads asking for familiars. Of course, Swarovski had no intention of going along with this rubbish and tried in vain to make Skel see all the flaws in his reasoning, that he wasn’t a Shinigami in the least and no one with half a brain would ever believe him (but arguing with someone whose mantra is “eh, close enough” is never a good idea), and eventually made a bet that “If someone actually signs up for that ad, I’ll be a familiar”. Half a day later, a hyena dashes in to sign up, Swarovski nearly bursts a blood vessel, and here we are today. (Note: No one else signed up after that, Mukuro joined the troop in a different way.)



Trivia: 


He still acts in a rather feminine fashion, such as walking very daintily (blame the ballet lessons) in his good moods. Doesn’t help people identify his gender easily at first glance.

His laugh is some deep, heavily accented honking noise which would scare the pants off people if they heard it in a dark alleyway at night.

He’s always very concerned about his teammates and boss, making sure that they eat properly (Yaeha and Mukuro), that they don’t spend all their time cooped up in the house (Yaeha and Skel), that they don’t talk/pick fights with random people (Mukuro) and that they don’t cause a huge mess, bloody or otherwise (Mukuro and Skel, respectively).

Mukuro often asks him for piggyback rides, which he agrees to grudgingly. 

His genderbent form is flatter than he currently is.

He doesn’t enjoy being referred to by his first name for some reason or other.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

OMGOMGOMG!! You KNOW I'd come back friend~!!  I need to grab my ref, but other than that~

*Ref:* You really dunno how hard it was to come up with another outfit... XD  Of course, now I have a few more outfits that I can use in the future. *[x]*

*Villagers: *Peanut, Drago, Wolfgang, Willow, Zell, Sly, Beau, Marina, Hopper, Phoebe

*Request Details: *As for ideas~ for fall/autumn, I was thinking one of the following:

- Carving pumpkins
- Playing in the leaves
- Halloween (I have to think about it a lil more, if you'd want to do a Halloween one, since I'm not sure if everyone should have a different costume or have a themed pic, if you get what I mean.)

*Price:* Usual 500 TBT? Will also do the usual half now, half later. I could pay in full too, but yeah.. let me know.

------------------------

Oh and btw, Annalise looks adorable!  She was one of my starter villagers and I was sad when I let her go... D:


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

have fun brah  
that Annalise is cool as hecky


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 14, 2014)

I would love a full-body of my Mayor I can do 250-300 TBT<3

Ref:



Spoiler











Let me know if this is alright<(^_^


----------



## azukitan (Oct 14, 2014)

Omggg, I have waited forever for this day! Would a popsicle + cake be enough for a chibi couple of my bbs here? fkdhfd I wish I could offer more, but I'm as broke as a bum ToT;;


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Omggg, I have waited forever for this day! Would a popsicle + cake be enough for a chibi couple of my bbs here? fkdhfd I wish I could offer more, but I'm as broke as a bum ToT;;



Aye I can throw in 90 TBT to help my fellow bum here~


----------



## azukitan (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Aye I can throw in 90 TBT to help my fellow bum here~



That's so kind of you, omg! You really don't have to, though! *cries* People are so generous on TBT ;u;


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

azukitan said:


> That's so kind of you, omg! You really don't have to, though! *cries* People are so generous on TBT ;u;


shh don't worry zane's art is worth it
idk if 90 will help but i tried :X


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 14, 2014)

Ay <3 can I get a full body of me and Danny from bravest warrors?? I can pay 15 in game bells plus 200 TBT :3 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...for-me!-&#10085;-I-will-be-forever-great-full! My refs 

Danny's refs http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121110233933/thebravestwarriors/images/b/b3/Danny002.png
And the outfit I wanna be in 


Also Mabye have luckypinch somewhere in it?? Sorry if that's to much, if it is it's fine just do the couple pic :3


----------



## azukitan (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> shh don't worry zane's art is worth it
> idk if 90 will help but i tried :X



I shan't forget this charitable deed, kind-hearted Samaritan! ;u; *hugs*


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 14, 2014)

Boop just ignore pleas


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I shan't forget this charitable deed, kind-hearted Samaritan! ;u; *hugs*


whatever floats your boat dear :^)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH YOU OPEENNNED!!! Can I get a Christmas sig? OuO I can pay like 400-500 TBT! 

My Villagers: In the sig below... ^^


Spoiler: Ref






Ok so... Could you just keep my hair color the same as the one in my sig? Also... I forgot to put on the halo... could you add that too? Thank you so much!


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Delayed response, was finishing watching Columbo and now my comp doesn't want to load ~



Alvery said:


> Oh wow, the moment I loaded the museum, you open slots XD How about 250TBT for a full body?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha what good timing B) But yeah that character looks good, are the colors on his clothes the same as the one in the ref as well? Gonna have to read his bio in a bit, it looks interesting. :D



pengutango said:


> OMGOMGOMG!! You KNOW I'd come back friend~!!  I need to grab my ref, but other than that~
> 
> *Ref:* You really dunno how hard it was to come up with another outfit... XD  Of course, now I have a few more outfits that I can use in the future. *[x]*
> 
> ...



Yess I knew I could count on you x'3 That new outfit is awesome! And I like your fall ideas, I'm feeling the pumpkin carving one the most right now, do you have a preference for which idea you'd like the most? 

Also however you wanna pay is fine~



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I would love a full-body of my Mayor I can do 250-300 TBT<3
> 
> Ref:
> 
> ...



Yeah that sounds good, would you like me to include the gun? ;o



Sparkanine said:


> have fun brah
> that Annalise is cool as hecky



thanks brah BD And i see u giving bells to Azu omg u guys are precious how can i even take bells from you TvT



azukitan said:


> Omggg, I have waited forever for this day! Would a popsicle + cake be enough for a chibi couple of my bbs here? fkdhfd I wish I could offer more, but I'm as broke as a bum ToT;;



Azuuu~ Of course that's more than enough for chibis, and your characters are adorable as always. :') 
unrelated but, Koryu is the name of my oldest online friend.



Luckypinch said:


> Ay <3 can I get a full body of me and Danny from bravest warrors?? I can pay 15 in game bells plus 200 TBT :3
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...for-me!-&#10085;-I-will-be-forever-great-full! My refs
> 
> ...



I'm tempted by your offer but I'll have to think on it for a bit, I'm so lazy even to get paid with in-game bells xD And sometimes it's difficult attempting to line up schedules to where both parties can be online to make the exchange.
Also do you mean having Luckypinch written somewhere or your cat character Luckypinch included somewhere?


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Delayed response, was finishing watching Columbo and now my comp doesn't want to load ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cat. And I understand. It's fine. I understand.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Delayed response, was finishing watching Columbo and now my comp doesn't want to load ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes please to the Gun if it's not a problem


----------



## Alvery (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Delayed response, was finishing watching Columbo and now my comp doesn't want to load ~
> 
> 
> 
> Haha what good timing B) But yeah that character looks good, are the colors on his clothes the same as the one in the ref as well? Gonna have to read his bio in a bit, it looks interesting. :D



Yep! c: That reminds me: The other two people mentioned in there are my other OCs, if you want to read their bios, I could send them to you :3


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH YOU OPEENNNED!!! Can I get a Christmas sig? OuO I can pay like 400-500 TBT!
> 
> My Villagers: In the sig below... ^^
> 
> ...



Ahh you missed my reply block ahaha
That sounds good but I'm having difficulty seeing the details on the sweater, what pattern does it have? x3 (it looks like leaves to me but I'm not sure)
Also do you have anything specific in mind for the christmas theme? (Villagers wearing scarfs and earmuffs or holding presents or something, or should I just wing it xD)



Luckypinch said:


> The cat. And I understand. It's fine. I understand.



Ahh ok. And thanks for understanding :p I'll probs accept - what times do you think you would be available to pay the IG bells? We could probably line something up.~



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yes please to the Gun if it's not a problem



All righty, I'll have to try doodling some guns so I don't mess it up haha I don't draw them very much usually 



Alvery said:


> Yep! c: That reminds me: The other two people mentioned in there are my other OCs, if you want to read their bios, I could send them to you :3



Ahh yes your new OCs 8D Sure, I'd love to read them if you wanna send them over.~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

DID I MISS SENPAIS ART
IM GOING TO BE SO ****ING SAD
IF U STILL HAVE SPOTS I WOULD LOVE BRIDGETTE AND ONE OF HER BOYFRIENDS//// screams
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)/
ILL WORK OUT A PRICE ONCE I KNOW IF YOU ACCEPTED OR NOT ILUSM BB


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

its all in the training, brah ?^?
i had to help her ok

bums help fellow bums out

id buy but you already drew enough of my ocs and my face haha
have fun!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Ahh you missed my reply block ahaha
> That sounds good but I'm having difficulty seeing the details on the sweater, what pattern does it have? x3 (it looks like leaves to me but I'm not sure)
> Also do you have anything specific in mind for the christmas theme? (Villagers wearing scarfs and earmuffs or holding presents or something, or should I just wing it xD)
> 
> ...




That's fine haha xD I am sure it'll turn out great<3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2014)

OMG I forgot to post the QR code... It's a tropical/hibiscus pattern.



Spoiler: Here







Just wing like you did with pengu's! I love all of those things!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Yess I knew I could count on you x'3 That new outfit is awesome! And I like your fall ideas, I'm feeling the pumpkin carving one the most right now, do you have a preference for which idea you'd like the most?
> 
> Also however you wanna pay is fine~



Of course~ <33 Haha, thanks!  Like my summer one, I TOTALLY would wear this outfit IRL, but that's beyond the point. Hmmm, not really. I thought all the ideas were fun sounding, so whatever's callin' your name, is good with me. :3

You know I'm not hard to please and I've been more than happy with my other 2 seasonal requests, so I'm very confident that it'll turn out great. Oh! Something I just thought of now, which dunno if you could fit it in. Might work for Halloween or pumpkin carving ones, more so than the leaves one.

I keep thinking of string lights for the season (pumpkins, skulls, spiders, ghosts, etc). It'd be cute if you could throw that in somewhere. You can probably do the pic similar to the Festivale, in terms of the canvas size, for the pumpkin one. Unless you wanna do something like the Christmas one.

Hmm, for the payment, I'll send over half shortly.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 14, 2014)

I want to put in an order so bad  But I'm too tired right now lol >_<


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Doot doot better close now since my browser keeps freezing and I got lots of stuff to work on now hahaha Gonna update the first post shortly, thanks everybody!


Shirohibiki said:


> DID I MISS SENPAIS ART
> IM GOING TO BE SO ****ING SAD
> IF U STILL HAVE SPOTS I WOULD LOVE BRIDGETTE AND ONE OF HER BOYFRIENDS//// screams
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)/
> ILL WORK OUT A PRICE ONCE I KNOW IF YOU ACCEPTED OR NOT ILUSM BB



SHIROOOO good to have you in my thread again girl :'D 
of course I can draw Bridgette again - am I mistaken or does she have more boyfriends than last time  LOL btw what style did you want them drawn in? ;o



Sparkanine said:


> its all in the training, brah ?^?
> i had to help her ok
> 
> bums help fellow bums out
> ...



omgg I can never draw enough of your ocs and ur face (beauty queen) what r u sAYIN'



Kairi-Kitten said:


> That's fine haha xD I am sure it'll turn out great<3



Aw thank you, I hope so x)



The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG I forgot to post the QR code... It's a tropical/hibiscus pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo that's better B) 
I didn't quite wing Pengu's, she gave me the concept and a 'tone' for the picture (humorous ) However since I have it under my belt now I should be able to wing a little more effectively with the christmas theme, I might send you a sketch of whatever I come up with if I remember. ^_^



pengutango said:


> Of course~ <33 Haha, thanks!  Like my summer one, I TOTALLY would wear this outfit IRL, but that's beyond the point. Hmmm, not really. I thought all the ideas were fun sounding, so whatever's callin' your name, is good with me. :3
> 
> You know I'm not hard to please and I've been more than happy with my other 2 seasonal requests, so I'm very confident that it'll turn out great. Oh! Something I just thought of now, which dunno if you could fit it in. Might work for Halloween or pumpkin carving ones, more so than the leaves one.
> 
> ...



Ooh you mean like hanging lanterns? (Does that mean you want me to attempt a background again? )  And yeah the wider canvas would work better for these ideas, I think. I'm glad you're happy with the other two, hopefully I can come up with something good! ; ; Do you want me to send you a sketch again like I did with the christmas one?

And ty, got the first half! ^^



Cuppycakez said:


> I want to put in an order so bad  But I'm too tired right now lol >_<



lol oh nooo you're gonna miss out :O Depending on how much success I have with current requests I might open again soon though, if you really want something. ^^
Btw, did you end up downloading Colors?


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll consider ordering another time when you're not so bogged down. Hahaha. Very cute stuff, though. The villager sigs are especially adorable.


----------



## Alvery (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Ahh yes your new OCs 8D Sure, I'd love to read them if you wanna send them over.~



Sent the bios over x3


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> omgg I can never draw enough of your ocs and ur face (beauty queen) what r u sAYIN'


excUSE YOU WHAT ARE U SAYIN BRAH
shhhh ty but youre the cutest ngl
that bust has started a revolution; i want so much art of my face h e l p m e


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> lol oh nooo you're gonna miss out :O Depending on how much success I have with current requests I might open again soon though, if you really want something. ^^
> Btw, did you end up downloading Colors?



Aw that's fine.  I can wait till next time or what ever.....and no not yet... pay day is Friday so hopefully then I remember >_< I have a bad memory


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I'll consider ordering another time when you're not so bogged down. Hahaha. Very cute stuff, though. The villager sigs are especially adorable.



Ahh thank you, I appreciate that!  And yeah I took a little more orders than I usually do haha wasn't expecting so many at once. ^^'



Alvery said:


> Sent the bios over x3



Got em 



Sparkanine said:


> excUSE YOU WHAT ARE U SAYIN BRAH
> shhhh ty but youre the cutest ngl
> that bust has started a revolution; i want so much art of my face h e l p m e



u wanna fite brah!! we already established you are the one that is the cute one
but omg yes flood the Museum with thine image BD



Cuppycakez said:


> Aw that's fine.  I can wait till next time or what ever.....and no not yet... pay day is Friday so hopefully then I remember >_< I have a bad memory



Depending on what you wanted I might be able to give you a spot when you're not so tired, since you did post before I was officially closed. ;p But if you wanna wait that's fine too, crossin my fingers I won't go through these with too much slowness.
And ahh I see, I sympathize with having bad memory (and no money LOL)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> SHIROOOO good to have you in my thread again girl :'D
> of course I can draw Bridgette again - am I mistaken or does she have more boyfriends than last time  LOL btw what style did you want them drawn in? ;o



IM ACTUALLY LAUGHING SO HARD,
YES, SHE DID ACQUIRE MORE BOYFRIENDS OMFG 
I MISSED YOU SENPAI
also what do you mean by what style? o: and how does 300 TBT sound? qvq


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Ooh you mean like hanging lanterns? (Does that mean you want me to attempt a background again? )  And yeah the wider canvas would work better for these ideas, I think. I'm glad you're happy with the other two, hopefully I can come up with something good! ; ; Do you want me to send you a sketch again like I did with the christmas one?
> 
> And ty, got the first half! ^^



Yes, exactly!  Knew there was another name for it... XD And if you're up for another background, yes, I'd love that. I dunno if it's possible, since you're using Colors3D, but if you could send me one without the background, that'd be awesome. But, otherwise, with the background is fine since I can use that as is for a wallpaper.

Yes, I totally would love to see a sketch of it. :3 And awesome! Also put it in my notes so I shouldn't forget.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IM ACTUALLY LAUGHING SO HARD,
> YES, SHE DID ACQUIRE MORE BOYFRIENDS OMFG
> I MISSED YOU SENPAI
> also what do you mean by what style? o: and how does 300 TBT sound? qvq



hahaha omg Bridgette 
Oh, I meant like bust/full body/chibi or whatever  But yeah 300 works for me ^^



pengutango said:


> Yes, exactly!  Knew there was another name for it... XD And if you're up for another background, yes, I'd love that. I dunno if it's possible, since you're using Colors3D, but if you could send me one without the background, that'd be awesome. But, otherwise, with the background is fine since I can use that as is for a wallpaper.
> 
> Yes, I totally would love to see a sketch of it. :3 And awesome! Also put it in my notes so I shouldn't forget.



yep that's definitely possible, especially if I remember to put the background (or most of it) on its own layer - Colors does have layers but only 5 so you gotta be careful what you use them for xD

And all righty, I'll also make a note to send you a sketch B)


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> u wanna fite brah!! we already established you are the one that is the cute one
> but omg yes flood the Museum with thine image BD


lets fite tho.
tomorrow, 3:00, the panini shop T^T ok jk id never punch ur qt face
shhh stop it yoooou
ok i think i have an idea for the next round that may involve pokemon ?<? gotta start making it rich for now haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

OH ok, fullbody would be lovely if possible qvq lmfao inb4 "DRAW HER W ALL HER BFS" oh god im laughign id def have 2 pay more 4 that one
AND DO I PAY NOW OR LATER I FORGOT


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> lets fite tho.
> tomorrow, 3:00, the panini shop T^T ok jk id never punch ur qt face
> shhh stop it yoooou
> ok i think i have an idea for the next round that may involve pokemon ?<? gotta start making it rich for now haha



i'm ready 2 rumble
i wish we could settle it in Smash tho urk

Pok?mon?? I like the sound of this already. 



Shirohibiki said:


> OH ok, fullbody would be lovely if possible qvq lmfao inb4 "DRAW HER W ALL HER BFS" oh god im laughign id def have 2 pay more 4 that one
> AND DO I PAY NOW OR LATER I FORGOT



Loool omg that pic has potential though ;O i might have to try it once I can use my tablet with more skill than an infant, the tiny Colors canvas would have a hard time supporting such a majestic thing
And yeah I'll do full body then, and you can pay now or after I don't mind x')


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> i'm ready 2 rumble
> i wish we could settle it in Smash tho urk
> 
> Pok?mon?? I like the sound of this already.


lmao same. #2poor4smash amirite
kekeke im still thinking about it x)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> Loool omg that pic has potential though ;O i might have to try it once I can use my tablet with more skill than an infant, the tiny Colors canvas would have a hard time supporting such a majestic thing
> And yeah I'll do full body then, and you can pay now or after I don't mind x')



id have 2 pay u my entire bank if u did that or smth
IT WOULD BE GLORIOUS THOUGH....
ALSO ACTUALLY can i shave off 50 because i really need to stop spending so willy nilly, is 250 okay??? its not too little is it??? if it is just tell me, this is nothing against you its literally me spending way too much tbt and not realizing it ugh


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> yep that's definitely possible, especially if I remember to put the background (or most of it) on its own layer - Colors does have layers but only 5 so you gotta be careful what you use them for xD
> 
> And all righty, I'll also make a note to send you a sketch B)



Sounds good~

Woot, woot! Can't wait to see the sketch! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2014)

BREH U DREW ANNALISE 

She looks amazing! Jw, why did you draw her?


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> lmao same. #2poor4smash amirite
> kekeke im still thinking about it x)



2poor4life
but i'm gonna be smashing in HD while the rest of you break your circle pads off 



Shirohibiki said:


> id have 2 pay u my entire bank if u did that or smth
> IT WOULD BE GLORIOUS THOUGH....
> ALSO ACTUALLY can i shave off 50 because i really need to stop spending so willy nilly, is 250 okay??? its not too little is it??? if it is just tell me, this is nothing against you its literally me spending way too much tbt and not realizing it ugh



loool it needs to happen somehow, some way?
ooooooo i see i feel u, but yeah 250 is a bit low for two full bodies >///<



pengutango said:


> Sounds good~
> 
> Woot, woot! Can't wait to see the sketch! <3



=3 I should be able to start on yours soon at least, you got yours in there pretty fast despite not having it typed out yet, as I believe you mentioned in your vm. xD



The Hidden Owl said:


> BREH U DREW ANNALISE
> 
> She looks amazing! Jw, why did you draw her?



YEH BD
umm hahah tbh I was looking at Amissapanda's gijinka thread and saw your post, I never thought of making a human Annalise before and realized she'd look cute.  And I like Annalise.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2014)

OuO She is very cute... she is super underrated...


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> =3 I should be able to start on yours soon at least, you got yours in there pretty fast despite not having it typed out yet, as I believe you mentioned in your vm. xD.



Yep, yep. That was lucky on my part. XD If I was on my phone, I dunno if I'd get a slot since typing on my phone isn't as fast for me.

Oh yeah, that reminds me in your reply to The Hidden Owl, Annalise was one of my starter villagers. Definitely brings back memories. I miss that horse.  She may not have been a dreamie, but she was a cool villager while I had her.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

okay, thats totally fine with me bb! <3 300 it is~ lmfao @ me trying 2 haggle get out nikki
AGAIN I WASNT TRYING TO SKIMP YOU, just getting a feel of what you need uAu <33


----------



## azukitan (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you for accepting my request, Zaney poo! *smooches you* <333


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

*@Alvery-*





Spoiler: no bg









Here you go~ I made his build somewhat feminine a l? his bio, not sure if all the details on the clothes are right, so if you need anything changed lmk! (I wanted to include some matryoshka's somewhere but the small details never look right wah)

Also I finished reading your other character bios, they were very amusing - the humor in your writing style is great. X3 I must know what Skel looks like, I have a soft spot for arrogant weirdos hahaha
The story your characters come from also interests me. I noticed you said Skel was a Mogeko-verse character, are the rest of them as well? I heard about Mogeko Castle somewhere and watched a couple videos of it, it seemed like a fairly peculiar game, to say the least. 

oh yeah and I didn't realize Mukuro was a kid when I drew her. ^^' oops.

anywho, that was pretty good time, hopefully the ball keeps rolling on the rest of the requests. c: (Finished this just in time, I'm on red light)



The Hidden Owl said:


> OuO She is very cute... she is super underrated...



Yeah she is, which is pretty surprising. My brother had her in his town but he voided her. </3



pengutango said:


> Yep, yep. That was lucky on my part. XD If I was on my phone, I dunno if I'd get a slot since typing on my phone isn't as fast for me.
> 
> Oh yeah, that reminds me in your reply to The Hidden Owl, Annalise was one of my starter villagers. Definitely brings back memories. I miss that horse.  She may not have been a dreamie, but she was a cool villager while I had her.



aw~ I never had her myself but I always thought her design was really good. :> And I miss having a snooty, the only one I ever had was Yuka. 



Shirohibiki said:


> okay, thats totally fine with me bb! <3 300 it is~ lmfao @ me trying 2 haggle get out nikki
> AGAIN I WASNT TRYING TO SKIMP YOU, just getting a feel of what you need uAu <33



hahah thats cool, I always get a lil uncomfortable tryin 2 talk numbers, I oughta stop being a lame ass and fix prices one of these days :X



azukitan said:


> Thank you for accepting my request, Zaney poo! *smooches you* <333



And thank you for the collectibles! ;v; I like the messages you put on em, haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

I JUST ADORE SENPAIS ART SO MUCH ////swoons 9ever
aaaaaa <33333


----------



## Alvery (Oct 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Alvery-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks great!  Thank you so much! I love it c:

Well, I'll PM Skel's appearance to you when I stop procrastinating and actually draw it out  And yes, the rest are all set in the Mogeko-verse. Though, when I say "Mogeko-verse" I mean the every universe of what Mogeko (the creator of Mogeko Castle) has made, as the universes are all linked :3 I have a thread about it here, in case you're curious :>

Good luck on finishing the rest of the commissions! ^^


----------



## azukitan (Oct 16, 2014)

Holy shiz, Swarovski looks so snazzy in your style. He can be my "caretaker" any day ;D

*gets smacked by Alvery* D8
I'M JUST KIDDING. ILU!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Holy shiz, Swarovski looks so snazzy in your style. He can be my "caretaker" any day ;D
> 
> *gets smacked by Alvery* D8
> I'M JUST KIDDING. ILU!



OMFG OH SAME THO
hahahah watch out 4 the fangirls


----------



## Alvery (Oct 17, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Holy shiz, Swarovski looks so snazzy in your style. He can be my "caretaker" any day ;D





Shirohibiki said:


> OMFG OH SAME THO
> hahahah watch out 4 the fangirls








Swarovski: Umm, thank you for the compliment... I guess???

Poor Yaeha, he's just trying to read in peace xD By the way, his comment wasn't directed at you guys 

I kinda agree with you guys though, lol xP Thanks again Zane, for drawing Swarovski so well :3


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2014)

^^^ that drawing tho xD So cute

Thanks you three for the compliments ; v; ❤ *group smooch* And you're welcome Alvery, really happy you like it! Thanks for commissioning me again :> And I didn't know there was a bunch of different Mogeko stuff, I'm intrigued so I will definitely check that out in a bit.

Pretty busy morning so not much getting done right now, however I've got three decent sketches on the burner so hopefully I can get back at it soon.


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2014)

*@Kairi-Kitten*





Spoiler: no bg








here is yours :> any changes you might want just lmk!

i usually try to complete the commissions in order, but because whole town pics are bigger and generally more involved I wind up taking breaks from them to pace myself, and during one of these breaks I finished Kairi-Kitten's mayor. cx Progress on Pengu's pic will resume shortly~


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

that's really cute brah omg


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Kairi-Kitten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;A;! Loving these! I'll have to start brainstorming ideas for a request in the future >v<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Kairi-Kitten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE HER<3 Thanks so much, Zane Sent payment<3


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> that's really cute brah omg



omg thanks bruh *lifts weights*



Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A;! Loving these! I'll have to start brainstorming ideas for a request in the future >v<



Thank youuu :'> And yes please do, I don't have enough peachiness in my life 8)



Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG I LOVE HER<3 Thanks so much, Zane Sent payment<3



Aaaa I'm glad you like it! ; u; You're totally welcome, thank you for commissioning me again! ❤


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> omg thanks bruh *lifts weights*



no need to flex, bruh. I already know that you're strong both physically and mentally.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 18, 2014)

Haha, it's cool. My request is pretty big anyway. Kairi's looks cool.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 19, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Kairi-Kitten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KAWAII AF RIP ME....,,,


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

Pengu's is finished~  She's already got them via pm but I'm posting for posterity. lol


Spoiler











Here's the link to the replay: http://colorslive.com/details/2444391

Progress on Azukitan's is now humming along, I expect to be finished today. Although that means I have another full town pic waiting for me just around the corner xD *cracks knuckles*



Shirohibiki said:


> KAWAII AF RIP ME....,,,





Sparkanine said:


> no need to flex, bruh. I already know that you're strong both physically and mentally.




forgot to reply d'oh
but lmao thank you both as always c':


----------



## Aradai (Oct 21, 2014)

holy **** that image is so cute godddd


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 21, 2014)

OMG I love what you did with Beau lol... it's so gross though


----------



## pengutango (Oct 21, 2014)

THANKS ZANEEEEE!!!! (though you already know~ <33) Can't wait to see the replay later~



The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG I love what you did with Beau lol... it's so gross though



Haha, y'know, funny enough, when Zane sent me the sketch, I thought that was Drago at first. Mainly since I expect it from him. XD It's even funnier than Beau is doing it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

holy **** thats incredible
BEAU IS ME....
seriously thats so damn beautiful, everything just works so well together! ;A; i cant even imagine how long that took omg
NEVER STOP BEING AWESOME QwQ


----------



## azukitan (Oct 21, 2014)

That new picture is the ultimate shiznit! I love Zell's reaction, omg! XDDD


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> That new picture is the ultimate shiznit! I love Zell's reaction, omg! XDDD



xD thank you, that was just a spur of the moment thing I added so I'm glad it was successful.

Anywho, my predication was correct and yours is done, lmk if you want any changes!






Spoiler: no highlights on the eyes






this is how i drew the eyes at first and it looks kinda cool to me still idk haha



I tried a slightly different style than I usually do with chibis, especially on shading the hair so hopefully it works. cx As usual your OCs were delightful to draw, you have a real talent for designing them. ;u;



Sparkanine said:


> holy **** that image is so cute godddd



not
as cute
as
?

me
weren't expecting that were you. B)
But ty bby. <3



The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG I love what you did with Beau lol... it's so gross though



Lol thanks! Y'all know lazies will eat anything. B)



pengutango said:


> THANKS ZANEEEEE!!!! (though you already know~ <33) Can't wait to see the replay later~



Yes but I can't hear it enough LOL jk you're welcome and thanks for your continued support.  
It was a toss up who would eat the pumpkin, but someone had to do it.



Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** thats incredible
> BEAU IS ME....
> seriously thats so damn beautiful, everything just works so well together! ;A; i cant even imagine how long that took omg
> NEVER STOP BEING AWESOME QwQ



Aww thank you so much! ;v; sorry but now I'm just imagining you going head first into a pumpkin
I WILL NEVER STOP except maybe I will :> haha

Oh yeah and it took about 8 or 9 minutes shy of 6 hours, giving it the longest time of any of the seasonal town pics I did for Pengu so far.  I was surprised it beat the Christmas pic by almost ten minutes.

All right the Hidden Owl's is next, but since it's also a full town pic I'll probably do what I did last time and take breaks from it so I'll probably be starting Shiro's soon as well heh. Thank you all for the comments, they mean a lot. :')


----------



## azukitan (Oct 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> xD thank you, that was just a spur of the moment thing I added so I'm glad it was successful.
> 
> Anywho, my predication was correct and yours is done, lmk if you want any changes!
> 
> ...



AMGAMGAMGAMG THIS IS THE GREATEST THING EVER! LOOK AT THIS BEAUTY! //GLOMPS YOU SO HARD
I love Koryu's playful smile and Daemon's nonchalant expression. You've captured my OCs' personalities PERFECTLY. No lie.
THANK YOU SO EFFING MUCH. I CAN'T TELL YOU HOW MUCH I ADORE THIS PIECE. YOU'RE MY FAVORITE, ZANE. THANK YOUUUUUU <3333

THIS REALLY IS THE


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 21, 2014)

OMG ZABAE WHY DO YOU TORMENT ME WITH THE ART

I CANT WAIT


----------



## azukitan (Oct 21, 2014)

I WOULD GIVE UP MY HOUSE FOR ZANE TO BECOME MY ART SLAVE, LOLOLOL <333333


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> AMGAMGAMGAMG THIS IS THE GREATEST THING EVER! LOOK AT THIS BEAUTY! //GLOMPS YOU SO HARD
> I love Koryu's playful smile and Daemon's nonchalant expression. You've captured my OCs' personalities PERFECTLY. No lie.
> THANK YOU SO EFFING MUCH. I CAN'T TELL YOU HOW MUCH I ADORE THIS PIECE. YOU'RE MY FAVORITE, ZANE. THANK YOUUUUUU <3333
> 
> THIS REALLY IS THE



wahhh *tears of joy* Thank you! I'm really happy you like it ;u; I drew them how I imagined their personalities to be so if I got it right you did a good job capturing their traits in your art. c: (I used your chibi pic as my ref)
And you have no idea how appropriate that Spongebob pic is x'D I've had old episodes playing in the background while I worked on most of these, including yours.

and u know u don't have to give up anything to get my arts :'3



The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG ZABAE WHY DO YOU TORMENT ME WITH THE ART
> 
> I CANT WAIT



IDK sorz hahah 
Your enthusiasm is both encouraging and frightening XD I hope I can live up!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 21, 2014)

Lol sorry if I scared u... I AM WAY TOO EXCITED/POSSIBLY HYPER


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> not
> as cute
> as
> ?
> ...


I was expecting that from someone like you. b) its true though


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 22, 2014)

ლ(ಠ益ಠლ) slots y u no open

azukitan's one looks very nice! i need to nab a slot if you ever decide to open again, Zane! Great work as always XD


----------



## Usagi Roll (Oct 22, 2014)

how much would it cost for my two villagers, marshal and flurry to be singing 'I'm so fancy~" xD


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I was expecting that from someone like you. b) its true though



hah
wait omg what do you mean by that \o/ (<that's me putting em up)



Gracelia said:


> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ) slots y u no open
> 
> azukitan's one looks very nice! i need to nab a slot if you ever decide to open again, Zane! Great work as always XD



Graceliaaaa idk awh I hardly see you in the Museum you always miss my spots ;^; if you really want something I could reserve a spot for you next time sshhh
And tysm for the compliment c':



Usagi Roll said:


> how much would it cost for my two villagers, marshal and flurry to be singing 'I'm so fancy~" xD



A lot because I dislike Iggy hahahaha
Honestly I have no idea because I don't think I've ever done just villagers on commission.  Probably like 100-200 I guess

Also posting in the middle of the night because I can't sleep and I have to go to work in an hour sorry y'all. I wasn't able to get much done today b/c migraine but I'll be hard at it tomorrow.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 23, 2014)

Y U WORK SO EARLY?! ;D;

I hope you feel better soon. Don't overexert yourself, okay?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 23, 2014)

DONT BREAK YOURSELF BECAUSE OF ME

im not worthy... *bows down*


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

that's right put all of your dukes up. *all.*
aww bb feel better :< <333


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 23, 2014)

aw yiss <3 uzane


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 23, 2014)

poor pumpki )))): -pets viciously- FEEL BETTER ILU


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> DONT BREAK YOURSELF BECAUSE OF ME
> 
> im not worthy... *bows down*



Hahaha I did my best not to :} I thank you for your patience and hope you like the art - Any changes you want just lmk! Under the spoiler is a version with some trees/clouds, I saved two versions because I liked the added color but I also liked being able to see the sky.






Marina and Zucker are catching snowflakes but they have no tongues that I'm aware of so it kinda looks like they're just zoning out lol



Spoiler: with trees











It's displaying full size for once because I uploaded to tinypic yay. That's also my max canvas size for wide screen lmao (Pengu's displayed my max portrait size, incidentally)



azukitan said:


> Y U WORK SO EARLY?! ;D;
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. Don't overexert yourself, okay?



because I have a bad job. :'( Thank you, I definitely don't recommend all-nighters but I've since caught up on sleep so it's all good. ^^



Sparkanine said:


> that's right put all of your dukes up. *all.*
> aww bb feel better :< <333



I'm putting up my dukes and my duchesses u better get ready 
also belated thank you<3



Gracelia said:


> aw yiss <3 uzane


<3



Shirohibiki said:


> poor pumpki )))): -pets viciously- FEEL BETTER ILU



ty bb ilu2 :'> Now I'm onto your drawing and my canon character block is alive and well lmao But I will find a way.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 25, 2014)

even with that pattern he still kinda looks like Steve Jobs what.
it's so pretty. I love it. and look at the little snow cone dealer awww.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> Hahaha I did my best not to :} I thank you for your patience and hope you like the art - Any changes you want just lmk! Under the spoiler is a version with some trees/clouds, I saved two versions because I liked the added color but I also liked being able to see the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHHHHHHH OMGERSH TYSSSM!!!!

I love it!!! Btw that is so me... watching people freeze while I stay inside. I NEED ANOTHER ONE LOL


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> AAAHHHHHHH OMGERSH TYSSSM!!!!
> 
> I love it!!! Btw that is so me... watching people freeze while I stay inside. I NEED ANOTHER ONE LOL



=D You're welcome, I'm glad you like it!! And yeah me too, I spurn the cold. x)
lmao you and Pengu will be the death of my touchscreen ! But these pics are fun, I must admit.



Sparkanine said:


> even with that pattern he still kinda looks like Steve Jobs what.
> it's so pretty. I love it. and look at the little snow cone dealer awww.



ssshhHHH lmao if only they saw him without the pattern
But ty!!! Drawing wintery pictures is a good time


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow~ The one for The Hidden Owl is really nice! All the winter time feels <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 25, 2014)

oh WOW! owls is GORGEOUS!!! im so jealous omfg i wish i could draw like you QQ
you did a splendid job!! as always qvq you outdo yourself every single time <3333 MAGNIFIQUE~!

also dont stress yourself out because of me DD: im so sorry omg,,,,,,, rip


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> ssshhHHH lmao if only they saw him without the pattern
> But ty!!! Drawing wintery pictures is a good time


sly edit.
you have to stalk something in order to see it guys b)
it's so cute wtf


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2014)

Whee~ more winter pics!!  Haha, but seriously, hope your touchscreen doesn't die thanks to mine and The Hidden Owl's requests. XD I dunno about them, but got just summer to go and all 4 seasons will be complete! I have a few ideas for that one and I can't wait to see what comes out with that when you open up for slots again~

Great job, Zane! It still amazes me what you can do with art on the lil 3DS screen. <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Wow~ The one for The Hidden Owl is really nice! All the winter time feels <3



Ahh thank you! :') And yeah, doing these holiday pics is getting me in the spirit lol too bad it's still October.



Shirohibiki said:


> oh WOW! owls is GORGEOUS!!! im so jealous omfg i wish i could draw like you QQ
> you did a splendid job!! as always qvq you outdo yourself every single time <3333 MAGNIFIQUE~!
> 
> also dont stress yourself out because of me DD: im so sorry omg,,,,,,, rip



omg what the heck are u talking about you're like 50 levels higher than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tysm awww ;v;
And nooo not at all!! This is good practice, maybe one day I'll be able to make fan art xD And according to you I'm not as bad at canon characters as I think I am so maybe it's all psychological. ;A; Anyway I think I've finally gotten around it this time so progress on yours is now going smoothly.~



Sparkanine said:


> sly edit.
> you have to stalk something in order to see it guys b)
> it's so cute wtf



huehuehue i forgot to reply oops lol
omg shhh lmao



pengutango said:


> Whee~ more winter pics!!  Haha, but seriously, hope your touchscreen doesn't die thanks to mine and The Hidden Owl's requests. XD I dunno about them, but got just summer to go and all 4 seasons will be complete! I have a few ideas for that one and I can't wait to see what comes out with that when you open up for slots again~
> 
> Great job, Zane! It still amazes me what you can do with art on the lil 3DS screen. <3



wahhh thank you :') yeah my touchscreen is holding up pretty good lol I forgot to reply to your vm before I think, but I meant to say I would hear your ideas for the summer one on a train, I would hear them on a plane, I would hear them here or there I would hear them anywhere 
every time I see one of my arts in your sig I get so excited lol I think I've seen all of them at this point at least once! Also, your summer drawing might be the last town pic I do, as much as I love them they just take soo much time :X


Unrelated to anything but my brother is chopping an onion in the kitchen right now and omg my EYES T~T


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

im not even 1 level higher than u shut ur face

???? youre not even remotely bad at canon characters omg im so confused where is this coming from /hoards pumpki art >m>


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> wahhh thank you :') yeah my touchscreen is holding up pretty good lol I forgot to reply to your vm before I think, but I meant to say I would hear your ideas for the summer one on a train, I would hear them on a plane, I would hear them here or there I would hear them anywhere
> every time I see one of my arts in your sig I get so excited lol I think I've seen all of them at this point at least once! Also, your summer drawing might be the last town pic I do, as much as I love them they just take soo much time :X



Haha, yeah, it's VERY rare that I'm straight up unhappy with a pic I get from someone, so why not and showcase them all. It's all randomized, but every one shows up at one point or another. And cool. I'll PM you them shortly so I can get your 2 cents on 'em. 

Totally not surprised by that at all. Will be honored to be the last full town pic like this you'll be doing, if you do decide to stop doing them. ;D


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> huehuehue i forgot to reply oops lol
> omg shhh lmao


 U sure squidward.okok sorry bb


----------

